# Boas > Red Tail Boas >  Feliz - Venezuelan "Dwarf" BCC

## dakski

We have a new arrival coming Tuesday (4 days from now). 

His name is Feliz and his a 1 year old Venezuelan BCC. They are essentially a dwarf species of BCC and are known for easier requirement than other BCC's (more like a BCI), small size (females get about 6ft and males 4 1/2 - 5FT on average), and calm demeanor. 

They are rare and I could only find one breeder in the US and very little information online. Feliz is captive bred (I have a picture of his father below). He is not a morph, but a true Venezuelan BCC, with the (IMO) gorgeous BCC coloring on both body and tail, the more "batman" style bands down his body, and the narrower head than a BCI.  

He is currently eating stunned hoppers, but I don't think switching him to F/T will be an issue at all given his food response (he's a Boa after all). 

According to the breeder, who also breeds other BCC's and many dwarf species of Boas, this is the calmest and most docile line of Boas he breeds. His girlfriend helps in some capacity but does not like many of the snakes, especially babies, as they can be nippy and defensive. She has handled the Venezuelan BCC's since birth, including Feliz. 

Apparently, they are not just non-aggressive, but incredibly calm, while still being great eaters. 

I had called this breeder about dwarf boas before getting Yafe, but he hadn't called me back right away, and everyone I spoke to about Dwarf species pretty much said there are exceptions, but not to expect BCI personality and temperament. 

When he did call me back, he said the same thing. However, I kept talking up how much I loved Behira and he mentioned the Venezuelan BCC's. I did a little research but could find almost nothing on them. I called him back and he told him what he knew about them and sent me some pictures. What's not to love about a BCC? Well, for me, it's the large adult size! They are beautiful and in my mind, the ultimate boa, but one big Boa (Behira) is enough for me, and especially for Katie!

When I realized how rare, docile, and beautiful they were, I couldn't say no.

With what we are dealing with regarding Yafe, I would have preferred to wait to receive him, however, weather would likely make that a 4-6 month wait. He will be set up in another quarantine tank in another part of the house and there will be no interaction whatsoever between them. 

We named him Feliz because he is from Venezuela, so it had to be something Spanish, and he is a "dwarf" BCC. Katie and I thought of the 7 dwarfs from snow white, and who doesn't like Happy? Happy is exactly what we want him to be! Happy in Spanish is Feliz!

Please welcome Feliz to our family!
*
Feliz:


*[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG][IMG[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]



*​Not the best picture, but Feliz's Father for scale. Not a huge Boa. I think the breeder said he is under 2KG. He is six years old.* 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-04-2018),_Caitlin_ (01-09-2020),caravaggiooo (11-03-2018),christineho (07-03-2020),_cletus_ (11-15-2018),_Dianne_ (11-02-2018),fadingdaylight (05-28-2019),Gio (11-08-2020),_Godzilla78_ (11-04-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-06-2018),_Kam_ (08-19-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-03-2018),_rock_ (11-21-2018),_Sauzo_ (11-02-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (11-02-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Congrats, my friend!!! 
...and you said you were done, hehehe :Wink:  :ROFL:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-04-2018),_dakski_ (11-02-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

oh wow, that narrow face!!!

SOOOO cool!!! congrats!

man, our hobby really sucks at not getting more animals when we say so...

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-02-2018),_dakski_ (11-02-2018),Samiisprink (01-02-2020)

----------


## Sauzo

Grats. Did you get him from Mike Lucchesi or Chris Wolf? Iirc, they both breed them and i think Mike had a litter of them a little while ago but i dont think Chris was breeding any this year.

I almost picked one up from Mike but I'm holding out for the perfect Peruvian still lol. I just gotta convince Udo Wagner to breed some of his stock and sell me one lol.

And honestly, most BCC are pretty laid back too. Gina has only ever hissed at me once and that was during her first shed when i got her and was bugging her lol. Otherwise, she is so laid back.

----------

_dakski_ (11-02-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Congrats, my friend!!! 
> ...and you said you were done, hehehe


Yeah, I know! My weaknesses are showing big time here. 




> oh wow, that narrow face!!!
> 
> SOOOO cool!!! congrats!
> 
> man, our hobby really sucks at not getting more animals when we say so...


Very cool, and yes, agreed! The fact that he is the last one in the litter, for this year anyway, didn't help!




> Grats. Did you get him from Mike Lucchesi or Chris Wolf? Iirc, they both breed them and i think Mike had a litter of them a little while ago but i dont think Chris was breeding any this year.
> 
> I almost picked one up from Mike but I'm holding out for the perfect Peruvian still lol. I just gotta convince Udo Wagner to breed some of his stock and sell me one lol.


Thank you. 

I got him from Tommy at TC Reptile. 

http://tcreptile.com

https://www.facebook.com/TCReptile

I got in touch with him because of the amount of Dwarf Species he breeds. Very knowledgeable and seems like a real nice guy. I didn't expect to end up with a BCC, dwarf or not. I didn't even know Venezuelan BCC's existed until I spoke with him.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-04-2018),Craiga 01453 (11-02-2018),Gio (11-04-2018),_Godzilla78_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## Sauzo

Ah. Yeah Venezuelan's arent a very common BCC to be found. They arent super rare though. From what i have seen, they seem to be on par with stuff like BCL and BCO. If you are looking for pretty obscure boas, check with Chris Wolf. He breeds a lot of those less common boas and most of his stock is from either Gus Rentro or Vin Russo as him and Vin are friends.

You need to pick yourself up a BCL. They are harder to find overall but they are really pretty. Louie is my BCL from Meltzer/Lincoln line which i have been told by a few people that the line is almost gone and not many are around. Mine was from a Vin Russo and Joel Diaz combo. Check with Jessica Fee if you are looking for Denton line stuff as she has some awesome looking ones.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-04-2018),_dakski_ (11-02-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-03-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Congratulations! Beautiful new addition.  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (11-03-2018)

----------


## bcr229

Is it a Paraguanara Peninsula Venezuelan BCC or something else?  I have a Russo-line Paraguanara and as a baby he was not at all chill.  He did eventually grow out of it though.  Feeding response is phenomenal even for a boa.

----------


## dakski

> Is it a Paraguanara Peninsula Venezuelan BCC or something else?  I have a Russo-line Paraguanara and as a baby he was not at all chill.  He did eventually grow out of it though.  Feeding response is phenomenal even for a boa.


I'll ask. He said every litter he has had has been very calm. However, not 100% sure of the exact locale, or if he knows. I'll advise.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-03-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Congratulations on that little stunner


Im wanting a bcc but have had to stop myself looking, luckily I'm at work this weekend as there's another reptile expo on and there's normally some there. There quite difficult to get hold of here, running out of room so that's probably a good thing.

I agree with sauzo about the bcl ,there just great

Well congratulations again and I can't wait to see his  progression 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-03-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congrats! Gorgeous addition Dave and what a pleasant surprise. Nothing like new critters.  :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (11-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-03-2018)

----------


## dakski

Thanks for all the kind word guys! I am excited. 

His quarantine tank is all setup and dialed in. 

88F hot spot, 82F ambient, 78F cool side. Ready to rock and roll.

----------


## dakski

> Is it a Paraguanara Peninsula Venezuelan BCC or something else?  I have a Russo-line Paraguanara and as a baby he was not at all chill.  He did eventually grow out of it though.  Feeding response is phenomenal even for a boa.


Rio Bravo Venezuelan BCC. On his FB page. He told me that as well, but I could remember specifically. When I saw it on FB, it clicked. Plus, it's the only line of Venezuelan BCC's he breeds.

----------


## dakski

A few quick things. 

First, I think I posted pictures of two different animals in my original post. I am not 100% sure. 

The pictures he sent me of Feliz are below. The picture of his dad is correct. He had posted on FB that he had only one left and posted pictures of what appears to be one of his brothers or sisters, with the dog bone tail, that I do not believe is Feliz. I originally thought it was. My apologies. Still quite the looker as far as I am concerned.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

Additionally, his quarantine tank is setup and dialed in. My buddy who owns the local reptile shop and is a breeder of several species as well, had a small vision tank laying around. I offered to buy it from him, but he said I could borrow it until Feliz's 4X2' Boaphile comes in a month or so. 

It was used, so I F10SC'd the crap out of it about 3X for 15 minutes each. Nice and clean now. 

It has a small UTH set to 87-89F and small (20W) RHP above it keeping it about 85F on top of the warm hide and about 82-84 ambient on the hot side. I also have a small (zoo med nano 40w) CHE in the middle of the tank running off the same thermostat as the RHP keeping the middle of the tank 80F and the cool side 78F. 

I am also running a Nano LED light on a 12 hour day/night cycle. 

Picture below:

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## SunshineWalker

> Congrats, my friend!!! 
> ...and you said you were done, hehehe


That's what he told me too...

 :Wag of the finger:

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## SunshineWalker

> Ah. Yeah Venezuelan's arent a very common BCC to be found. They arent super rare though. From what i have seen, they seem to be on par with stuff like BCL and BCO. If you are looking for pretty obscure boas, check with Chris Wolf. He breeds a lot of those less common boas and most of his stock is from either Gus Rentro or Vin Russo as him and Vin are friends.
> 
> You need to pick yourself up a BCL. They are harder to find overall but they are really pretty. Louie is my BCL from Meltzer/Lincoln line which i have been told by a few people that the line is almost gone and not many are around. Mine was from a Vin Russo and Joel Diaz combo. Check with Jessica Fee if you are looking for Denton line stuff as she has some awesome looking ones.


Don't encourage him!   :Wink:   LOL.  We will need a bigger house for any more snakes!

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2018),_Sauzo_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## SunshineWalker

Firstly, just be be clear, there is no animosity or really upset at us getting yet another snake when we were "done" 4 snakes ago.  I'm happy to be part of getting the new addition, and I think Feliz seems super cool!  I'm hoping I'm not bad luck, and this snake transitions well with NO ISSUES!!!  Fingers crossed.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-04-2018),Craiga 01453 (11-04-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Surely nothing else can go wrong.
All my fingers are crossed for you both, he really is super cool and that tail is just awesome, really looking forward to a hopefully happier progression thread on him from the beginning cheers rich

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> That's what he told me too...


Hahahahaha. The funny thing is, I bet he really meant it at the time.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-04-2018),_dakski_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Hahahahaha. The funny thing is, I bet he really meant it at the time.


True. However, I am not sure this helps or hurts my case.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> True. However, I am not sure this helps or hurts my case.


Hahaha. I hear ya. I think it happens to many of us in this hobby. We truly believe we'll be done after "one more". And we intend to be. But since their care and upkeep really is simple, we realize, ok, I can safely and responsibly add one more....

----------

_dakski_ (11-04-2018),_Dianne_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Hahaha. I hear ya. I think it happens to many of us in this hobby. We truly believe we'll be done after "one more". And we intend to be. But since their care and upkeep really is simple, we realize, ok, I can safely and responsibly add one more....


Amen to that brother! Plus, if he is anything like Behira personality wise, wow, he's going to rock!

----------

Craiga 01453 (11-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Amen to that brother! Plus, if he is anything like Behira personality wise, wow, he's going to rock!


You're light years away from somebody I "worry" about getting in over your head. I see it with some folks, but you ain't one. I know with 100% certainty your animals are well cared for and any new additions will be as well.

----------

_dakski_ (11-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## Dianne

> Firstly, just be be clear, there is no animosity or really upset at us getting yet another snake when we were "done" 4 snakes ago.  I'm happy to be part of getting the new addition, and I think Feliz seems super cool!  I'm hoping I'm not bad luck, and this snake transitions well with NO ISSUES!!!  Fingers crossed.


I think it is so cool that you are on board with the new additions that have been added.  I was blessed that my other half supported my hobby.  While none were his snakes, he found them interesting, including how each had their own personality.  He always helped me, including handling, which meant at lot to me.  And youve added one cool addition of your own in Izzy...love her.  Im a big fan of the boas, though youd never know it by the number of bps I added this year.  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## distaff

> Hahaha. I hear ya. I think it happens to many of us in this hobby. We truly believe we'll be done after "one more". And we intend to be. But since their care and upkeep really is simple, we realize, ok, I can safely and responsibly add one more....


One thing I really like about the snake hobby is that the people in it can be much more relaxed.  Gather up the cash for the equipment, plus the the price of the snake, and a new addition can usually be tucked in _somewhere.... 

_I also keep budgies, and for the most part, parrot ownership is NOT like that.  The budgie/finch/canary scene is fairly easy-going, but as soon as people get into the larger birds, the expense, the noise, the mess, and the destruction is no joke. Owners also end up guilt racked - they bought a bird instead of going to a rescue (how dare you! - there is so much finger pointing), or they take on a demanding, emotional animal that isn't ever going to adapt well to their household, and trying to make good on that misake is making everyone crazy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-04-2018),Craiga 01453 (11-04-2018),_dakski_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## Gio

"I got him from Tommy at TC Reptile. 

http://tcreptile.com

https://www.facebook.com/TCReptile

I got in touch with him because of the amount of Dwarf Species he breeds. Very knowledgeable and seems like a real nice guy. I didn't expect to end up with a BCC, dwarf or not. I didn't even know Venezuelan BCC's existed until I spoke with him."

Congrats! TC Reptile was a good choice.

Tommy has, or has had several lines that stemmed from Gus Renfro's work.

I haven't checked the web page in a long time. It's nice to see he's still producing beautiful, locality boas!

----------

_dakski_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## dakski

> "I got him from Tommy at TC Reptile. 
> 
> http://tcreptile.com
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TCReptile
> 
> I got in touch with him because of the amount of Dwarf Species he breeds. Very knowledgeable and seems like a real nice guy. I didn't expect to end up with a BCC, dwarf or not. I didn't even know Venezuelan BCC's existed until I spoke with him."
> 
> Congrats! TC Reptile was a good choice.
> ...


Thank you Gio. Yes, I couldn't remember who he said he bought the line from, but that sounds right, Gus Renfro. I can also ask him for clarification. 

He seems to do some real oddball stuff as well as really know his lines well and what he is talking about. I also like that he knows the animals and isn't a huge breeder. I'll be able to review fully when I get Feliz, but so far, the experience has been very positive.

----------


## Godzilla78

I love that look.  Nice size, shape, pattern and color.  I can see why you got him.

----------

_dakski_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## dakski

> I love that look.  Nice size, shape, pattern and color.  I can see why you got her.


Thanks Godzilla78! I can't argue with the look, but his small adult size and puppy dog temperament made the decision easy. This Dwarf Rio Bravo Venezuelan Line of BCC is supposedly known for those traits exactly; small size and incredibly calm demeanor. The breeder has many boas and many different lines. He says these are by far the calmest he breeds. Even right from birth, everyone of this litter was handleable he said, but still had a great feed response. 

I think he's stunning though and cannot wait to see that amazing red tail at size!

If his personality is anything as advertised, he's going to steal my, and Katie's, hearts, pretty quick. Overall, just seems like a really cool dude. I don't think we will be disappointed.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Wow, great pick up. The tail on that guy is an eye grabber. You do have great taste in animals.

----------

_dakski_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Wow, great pick up. The tail on that guy is an eye grabber. You do have great taste in animals.


Thank you! I usually prefer morphs, but who can argue with a BCC? Stunning looking animals with amazing tails for sure!

I just got the tracking number and he's due to arrive early Tuesday (about 40 hours from now). I can't wait to meet him!

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Funny, normals are becoming the exotic and they are really beautiful in their own right. I hope he shows up healthy and on time. Congratulations.

----------

_dakski_ (11-04-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Funny, normals are becoming the exotic and they are really beautiful in their own right. I hope he shows up healthy and on time. Congratulations.


LOL, right! Either way, he looks like a handsome guy!

SHHHHHHHHHHHH! No mention of any potential issues. 

Everything is going to be great!

I will give a great report as soon as he arrives!

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-04-2018),Jakethesnake69 (11-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-05-2018)

----------


## distaff

> Funny, normals are becoming the exotic and they are really beautiful in their own right. I hope he shows up healthy and on time. Congratulations.


I own both, but tend toward the normals.  They can be hard to find!

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-04-2018)

----------


## dakski

He's on his way and so far so good!

[IMG][/IMG]


Hopefully the next report will be after the unboxing tomorrow morning. 

Stay tuned!

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-05-2018),Jakethesnake69 (11-05-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

I can hardly wait. Since I cant get anymore snakes Im going to live out this part through others. Lol.

----------

_dakski_ (11-05-2018)

----------


## jmcrook

Dude, just incredible. Congrats and keep us posted!

----------

_dakski_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Good with the arrival of feliz, Can't wait to see some pics

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

Ment good luck with the arrival, still asleep lol

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Ment good luck with the arrival, still asleep lol
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


No problem Rich. 

Just got up for my, apparently normal, 5:30AM arrival day pee, and checked fedex website. He's left Memphis, TN and is on his way to CT. 

Everything should be good for morning pickup.

----------

Jakethesnake69 (11-06-2018),_JRLongton_ (11-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## JRLongton

This must be the best circumstance to take a day off from work! 

I know you're careful and will do everything necessary to reduce stress for him as soon as possible, but please get a few pics before you put him away!

Congrats!

----------

_dakski_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

> This must be the best circumstance to take a day off from work! 
> 
> I know you're careful and will do everything necessary to reduce stress for him as soon as possible, but please get a few pics before you put him away!
> 
> Congrats!


I work from home most days anyway! But, yes!

See below.

----------


## dakski

He's here! On time and safe and sound!

*Here's the link to the unboxing video: https://streamable.com/asp0w
*
Below are some pictures. 

Some data:

DOB: 9-25-17

Sex: Male

Line/Type: Venezuelan BCC, True Red Tail. Rio Bravo Reptiles Bloodline produced by Ron Greenburg from boas he purchased from directly from Gus Rentfro. 

Produced by: Tommy Carpenter at TC Reptile. 

Weight on arrival: 129G

A couple quick notes:

He's stunning. Amazingly beautiful. The contrast and definition on him is incredible. He's also pretty chill. I only held him for a minute and he'd had a long journey, but he seemed happy with happy tongue flicks and gentle deliberate movements. I put him in front of his warm hide in his tank and he went right in. Not 2 minutes later, he was half out of the hide exploring. He's a brave and confident little guy. 

He's pretty thick for his length compared to BCI's I've seen the same length, not age. Behira was about the same age as him when I got her and over 400G. 

I talked to my mother last night. She had been traveling and I let her know that he was coming today. She said, "you already have a boa!" Made me doubt myself. However, two minutes with Feliz and I and I have zero doubts. If he's my last reptile, which he may be, I have no regrets. 

Finally, I say in the video, all my animals are morphs except for Feliz and Frank (my Northern Blue Tonge Skink). That's not true. Esmeralda (Ezzy), our Bayonnaise Leachie is pure locale and not a morph as well. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*bcr229* (11-06-2018),*Bogertophis* (11-06-2018),_Dianne_ (11-06-2018),_distaff_ (11-06-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-06-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-06-2018),_JRLongton_ (11-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

SWEET!   :Dancing Carrot:  :Dance:  :Bounce:

----------

_dakski_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## zina10

Very beautiful !!! 

and dare I say, he definitely does not have any feeding problems, lil chunker he is..  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Very beautiful !!! 
> 
> and dare I say, he definitely does not have any feeding problems, lil chunker he is..


LOL!

Well, he is over a year old, and a BOA!!!!!

Looks healthy chunky, not fat. 

Hes just big boned. Thats all. Like me.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2018),_zina10_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's my kind of boa...are you sure he went to the right address?  (not mine?)   :Wink:

----------

_zina10_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

> That's my kind of boa...are you sure he went to the right address?  (not mine?)


I'll double check  :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------

_zina10_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## zina10

> LOL!
> 
> Well, he is over a year old, and a BOA!!!!!
> 
> Looks healthy chunky, not fat. 
> 
> Hes just big boned. Thats all. Like me.


He is like my mare...

A "easy keeper". Nothing wrong with that at all, LOL !!!

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-06-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

So glad he arrived all safe and sound, looks stunning,love the pinks on his side ,look forward to his progression pics

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

> So glad he arrived all safe and sound, looks stunning,love the pinks on his side ,look forward to his progression pics
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Thanks Rich. 

The pictures and my description cannot adequately display or describe the depth of his color and sharpness of his pattern, or the intense contrast between it all. 

I am in awe.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Looks great, very beautiful Boa. Congratulations on the new family member.

----------

_dakski_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Congratulations on the beautiful new addition!  In this case, ignore your Mom...you cant have too many boas.  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Just don't let Yafe tell him how to "get more attention"... :Wag of the finger:

----------

_dakski_ (11-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## caravaggiooo

I didn't even know dwarf BCCs were a thing, I love him! His markings are so pretty  :Surprised:  Congrats!!

----------

_dakski_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

> I didn't even know dwarf BCCs were a thing, I love him! His markings are so pretty  Congrats!!


Thank you! As you can probably see if you watch my unboxing video, I was shocked at how amazing he looks! When I spoke to the breeder today to let him know he got here okay, etc, he said he thinks he's going into shed soon and seems dull to him! I can't wait to see him after shed, whenever that is. 

I had no idea they existed either! There are some smaller Boas out there. I think the Peruvian Long Tails stay noticeably smaller than most locale BCC's, but don't quote me on it. 

There is one other breeder in the country, Mike something, who apparently produced a clutch last year as well. They are the only two actively breeding these guys that I am aware of anyway. Very rare line and locale. Amazingly gorgeous, amazingly calm and docile, and also curious and brave. He was in his hide for 2 minutes and then out exploring for two hours. Then he left me a butt bomb and has been in a hide since. Katie just got home and the bomb is too big to ignore. She can meet him quick while I clean his tank. Then he will be left alone for a bit. 

I digressed. I recently ordered Vin Russo's "Complete Boa Constrictor," The Bible on Boas, or at least one of them. It's out of print now, but I found a used copy on amazon. Anyway, he has a total of 4 pages in the book on Venezuelan Boas. 2+ pages on the Paraguana Venezuelan Boa and about 1 1/2 pages (with pictures - so two paragraphs) on the Venezulean BCC (that Feliz is) he refers to as a true red tail. He says they are very hardy, but rare. Also thicker bodied than most Boas. 

He was produced last year and was a holdback. Tommy (from TC Reptile where I got him) had two male holdbacks. One had a more interesting pattern (pictured at the beginning of this thread with the dog bone on his tail) and Feliz, who had the best coloring. He decided to hold back the odd patterned one and sell me Feliz. I can't argue on the coloration at all.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-08-2018),caravaggiooo (11-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-07-2018)

----------


## caravaggiooo

^ You're welcome! Honestly, if I'd known about these boas beforehand (and if they're even attainable in my country), I would've had a hard time settling on another snake. BCCs are so cool but they're way out of my size range, so I would've jumped at a dwarf variety! It's a pity they're so uncommon, but that makes them all the more special too.

The Complete Boa Constrictor is on my wishlist but I haven't been able to find one for a decent price here, I don't know if I ever will! If I owned it I would've known about Venezuelan BCCs already  :Very Happy:  

Anyways I can't wait to see more progress pics of Feliz! If he's supposed to be looking dull now...  :Surprised:

----------

_dakski_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Feliz looks GREAT Dave! Nice unboxing video too sir. Looking forward to lots of pictures of this guy.

----------

_dakski_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

Katie met Feliz today while I cleaned the mess he made. She was shocked how much poop came out of such a little guy (she almost never sees snake poop as I always clean it and usually when she's either holding the culprit or at work). 

In any event, they totally hit it off! She thinks he's beautiful and a sweetie. No argument on either from me. 

He back settled in his tank and will be left alone for a bit. I plan to offer food Sunday when I feed everyone else. If he really starts looking, I might offer Friday, but we will see. 

We are both relieved he arrived on time and he seems like an awesome guy!

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-08-2018),_Dianne_ (11-06-2018),Gio (11-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-07-2018)

----------


## alittleFREE

Congrats on the new addition! He is absolutely beautiful! Can't wait to see how he grows.

----------

_dakski_ (11-06-2018)

----------


## dakski

> ^ You're welcome! Honestly, if I'd known about these boas beforehand (and if they're even attainable in my country), I would've had a hard time settling on another snake. BCCs are so cool but they're way out of my size range, so I would've jumped at a dwarf variety! It's a pity they're so uncommon, but that makes them all the more special too.
> 
> The Complete Boa Constrictor is on my wishlist but I haven't been able to find one for a decent price here, I don't know if I ever will! If I owned it I would've known about Venezuelan BCCs already  
> 
> Anyways I can't wait to see more progress pics of Feliz! If he's supposed to be looking dull now...


Yeah, dull? Well, we will see as time goes on. If he stay anything close to this, I will be ecstatic. As mentioned, he was a hold back for coloration, so he should continue to look pretty good through adulthood. 

The Complete Boa Constrictor is a great book. I saw it for $60 when it went out of print, but paid $100 shipped for it 2 weeks ago. I think prices keep going up. I actually talked to Vin Russo, the author, and he said it will probably only come back into print if he does a major update. It wasn't clear if there were plans for that. 

Great book for breeding and for info on virtually every species out there. 

I cannot give the book credit for finding Feliz. My buddy and fellow BP.net member, Phillydubs, had done a lot of research on Dwarf Boas and sent me Tommy and TC Reptile's info. Tommy brought up the Venezuelan True Red Tail BCC's to me and said he had two on holdback but was willing to sell one. He recommended Feliz and the Line/Locale to me when I said I wanted puppy dog tame and a personality similar to Behira, my BCI. He said this was the snake for me. When I saw how beautiful Feliz was and how rare, I couldn't resist. The book did back up what Tommy said about being hardy, thicker bodied, etc. Vin specifically mentions that like BCI's, these BCC's tend not to have regurgitation issues like many locale BCC's can. Tommy said humidity is also less of an issue for them. They are not as sensitive to having issues if humidity is a little low for a bit (if I am away for a few days in the winter and cannot spray to get it over 50-55% in tank). He said they shed great as well. 




> Feliz looks GREAT Dave! Nice unboxing video too sir. Looking forward to lots of pictures of this guy.


Thank you EL-Ziggy. As stated earlier, pictures and descriptions do not do him justice. 

Cool customer and handsome guy. What more could I want?

Thank you on the unboxing video. It was my first one. Glad it came out okay! Thank you for watching!

Dude, seriously? You need to encourage me to post pictures of him? Have you seen any of my other threads?  :Smile:

----------

caravaggiooo (11-06-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Love red tail boas. They are awesome and yours is not exception. In general they seam easy to work with. I think easier to care for than a BP. Just MO. Keep up the good work.

----------

_dakski_ (11-07-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really loved the unboxing video,only just had chance to watch it, he is nice and toned , the bcc are a nice deep bodied boat, and his colour is great, like how chilled he was saying  you just unboxed him
Glad the Mrs to be liked him.
Pure locality boas are pretty cool and have there own natural beauty, some like a bcc are better than a lot of morphs available

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> Really loved the unboxing video,only just had chance to watch it, he is nice and toned , the bcc are a nice deep bodied boat, and his colour is great, like how chilled he was saying  you just unboxed him
> Glad the Mrs to be liked him.
> Pure locality boas are pretty cool and have there own natural beauty, some like a bcc are better than a lot of morphs available
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Rich, 

Thank you for watching the video. Relieved, but not surprised, Katie digs the little guy. She was surprised how small he is. Behira was a similar age but was over 400G and eating weaned rats, not mouse hoppers!

I still cannot get over the contrast and color! I lifted the warm hide to check temps today and hew as in there. Took a quick reading and covered him again and left him alone. Had to say, "WOW!" though when I saw him again. 

He's incredibly chill - more on that in a post coming in a few minutes. However, he was more active later when Katie held him. Chill and docile, especially since he has not been handled much (comparatively, Behira had been handled often as that breeder spent a lot of time with each animal and she was a holdback as well, so he spent even more time with her).

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-08-2018)

----------


## dakski

Okay, so I think I did something stupid, twice, and was reluctant to share, especially since I had an inkling and ignored it. However, in thinking about it, and being dedicated to documenting important things with my animals here, and for the benefit of others' to learn from my mistakes, I feel compelled to share. 

Last night, when Katie got home, she wanted to meet Feliz, and he had unloaded a big dump that needed cleaning. Since I had to clean his tank, I said she could hold him while I cleaned and should could meet him. 

We open the tank (a small vision tank - V111 - 24"X12"X16") and pick up the warm hide. No Feliz. Okay, we pick up the cool hide. No Feliz. Okay, he must be under the paper. NO FELIZ! We both panic! Now, I know, there is no way he got out of that tank. It's not quite Boaphile escape proof, but it's 99% of the way there - conceivably a very strong animal could mess up the sliding glass doors or somehow dislodge the small screen vent in the back, etc. 

There is small ledge on the top front of the tank, above the sliding doors, so I figure he climbed up on that. I was sort of right. I feel up there, but NO FELIZ. 

I stick my head in the tank and look back at the front and I see him, barely, on that ledge, behind the darn RHP! He's got the front of his body over the back and he as in there as tight as can be. DARNIT!

I use the hook to try to gently persuade him to come out. What do I get? Hisses! Lots of hisses! 

I realized quickly I had no choice but to remove the RHP. The RHP I had, and was a small unit that fit, seemingly perfectly in this tank. I thought there was no way he could get on the ledge on the side of it. I had drilled holes in the top of the tank and secured it with screws and nuts. I took out the screws, dropped the RHP gently, and gently got Feliz down. He's all bluff by the way. Once I had the RHP down he was more curious than angry. He let me get him off the ledge, although he did grab onto it a few times in the process with various parts of his body. 

Before I put the RHP back, I stuffed the ledge with printless newspaper. I stuffed the hole between the ledge and RHP really tight as well as the entire ledge itself. No way he's getting in there now. 

Okay, problem solved. I put the RHP back, clean his tank, he's no worse for the wear, Katie got to meet him and liked him a lot, and he goes back in to get some rest and stop causing trouble. 

Flash forward to an hour later. I peek over to the tank to see if he's exploring as the light has gone out, and I see his head in the middle of the tank, coming down from the top of the tank! WHAT! Are you kidding me! WHAT ARE YOU EVEN HOLDING ONTO DUDE? I walk over to the tank, and the little munchkin has now managed to get behind the RHP on the other side! ARE YOU KIDDING ME! There was enough room on the other side for the power cable to squeeze out and the little red light that shows if the RHP is getting power! That's it!

It's so tight there, that if I try to take off the RHP, I am afraid I could crush him and hurt him or worse! Literally a centimeter or so of movement could be really bad. 

So, I spend the next 20 minutes, gently, with my fingers, and the snake hook, coaxing him out (thank G-D he came out). No hissing this time. I think he was too proud of himself  :Smile: . Little PITA! Got him out and he's looking at me like, "Hey, new Dad! How do you like my climbing abilities? This tank is cool! I've lived in a tub my whole life! Boy, adventures are fun!"

So, I stuffed the back of the RHP with printless newspaper as well. LONG NIGHT! I of course stayed up for another hour (it was late by now) and watched him try to get up to those two spots. The best he could do was get his neck on the very corner of the ledge, pull himself up, and try to squeeze in, but to no avail. I was watching him and was thinking, "Dude, you have no leverage, and are barely hanging on, you are going to fall." 10 seconds later, THUMP! It only took one thump and he decided it wasn't worth it. 

I was thrilled this morning when I checked temps and he was happily in his warm hide!

Now, I tried to be a little tongue and cheek when I wrote this. However, this could have been a bad situation. I've had molded tanks before and stuffed them with printless newspaper as well on virtually the same ledge. However, those tanks were much bigger, and the snake much smaller relative to the tank at the time. I was able to stay calm and put Feliz's safety first, and my anxiety, and displeasure with myself, second. 

VERY IMPORTANT: IF YOU HAVE A MOLDED TANK, AND ARE PUTTING A SNAKE IN IT, EVEN IF IT LOOKS LIKE THEY CANNOT FIT INTO A TIGHT SPACE - BLOCK IT!

I knew this and thought I knew better. Nope, Feliz knew better. I was a fool in this situation. Do not make the mistake I made and put your snake at risk. Or, for that matter, yourself. I had a cool and calm customer, despite just arriving and being young. Have fun with a nippy sucker. 

Again, if you have a molded tank, fill in the gaps and open spaces, even if they seem too tight!

Alternatively, get a better tank to start with (this is just a temporary quarantine tank I borrowed from a breeder friend). Luckily, his 4'X2'X1' Boaphile is on order and will be here soon. The RHP is flush with the side and back walls and there is literally nowhere to hide or squeeze in those tanks. Jeff Ronne is smarter than I am, or, at least, has more experience, if not both!

*​Feliz Behind the RHP! Do you see much room?

*[IMG][/IMG]

*The gaps filled tight with crumbled up printless newspaper. 



*Back, as in previous picture. 

[IMG][/IMG]
Front, where the ledge is.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-08-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

Felicidades  :Good Job:   (You see what I did there?  :Very Happy:  )

----------

_dakski_ (11-07-2018)

----------


## Dianne

I feel your pain, Dave.  Belle (lemon blast), Piper (pied), and Button (BEL) did essentially the same thing to me.  I have Monster Cages, nice and square, no ledges.  There is roughly an inch of space between my rhp and the back wall of the cage, which was left intentionally when I installed the rhp.  The cord for the rhp goes straight out the back of the cage about 1/4 inch from the ceiling.  In three years, none of my other snakes ever explored that gap or tried to get between the cord and the ceiling....including my corns which are known for being nosy.  These three little monkeys have wedged themselves between the cord and the ceiling in each of their cages. My solution was to push more of the cord into the cage, creating a loop.  Since theres nothing to wedge against now, they dont bother it as much, though all three occasionally take a turn climbing through the loop.  There is nothing quite like the panic a keeper feels when you cant find your snake in the enclosure where it should be.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_dakski_ (11-07-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-08-2018)

----------


## dakski

"Good morning world! I spent the past 24 hours in my warm hide. The lights came on this morning and I decided it's time to be brave and learn how to Boa. I stuck my head out of the hide to see what the world has to offer me today. Dad came over to look and I put my head back in my hide a little bit, but I stood my ground. He's not too scary. Besides, I am a Boa after all!"

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_ckuhn003_ (11-08-2018),_Dianne_ (11-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-08-2018),_RickyNY_ (11-08-2018)

----------


## ckuhn003

> "Good morning world! I spent the past 24 hours in my warm hide. The lights came on this morning and I decided it's time to be brave and learn how to Boa. I stuck my head out of the hide to see what the world has to offer me today. Dad came over to look and I put my head back in my hide a little bit, but I stood my ground. He's not too scary. Besides, I am a Boa after all!"
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


What a beautiful pickup Dave!!! I never knew dwarf BCCs existed. I guess I skipped over that chapter in Russo's book  :Wink: 

Your picture above is so 'BOA'..... my guy loves to just hang his head out of his hide unlike my BP who's rarely ever seen. I'm curious if BOAs need a tight fit hide like BPs or if I can get away with a combination of small and large hides. Congrats!! You have quite the collection my friend!

----------

_dakski_ (11-08-2018)

----------


## dakski

> What a beautiful pickup Dave!!! I never knew dwarf BCCs existed. I guess I skipped over that chapter in Russo's book 
> 
> Your picture above is so 'BOA'..... my guy loves to just hang his head out of his hide unlike my BP who's rarely ever seen. I'm curious if BOAs need a tight fit hide like BPs or if I can get away with a combination of small and large hides. Congrats!! You have quite the collection my friend!


Thanks ckuhn003. Yeah, he's gorgeous. I didn't know about dwarf BCC's until Tommy at TC Reptile told me. Then I looked in Vin's book, and sure enough, no chapter, but about 1 page on them. Page 263 in The Complete Boa Constrictor. 

I have 3 good fit hides and one larger hide for Behira. She uses all of them. However, as you said, usually with her head, or more of her body, sticking out. Her bigger hide is not filled with paper towels as Shayna's (my BP) bigger hide is. She does not seem to mind. I'd hardly call that definitive scientific evidence, but it's at least one observation.

----------

_ckuhn003_ (11-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-08-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great photo Dave, looks so great,love his pink cheeks

Was so glad you managed to get that little guy from behind the rhp no problems, boas are just mad for exploring, I've had my sunglow round the LED light stripe so many times when she was little , she was a nightmare, thankfully she's grown out of it


Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-08-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Great photo Dave, looks so great,love his pink cheeks
> 
> Was so glad you managed to get that little guy from behind the rhp no problems, boas are just mad for exploring, I've had my sunglow round the LED light stripe so many times when she was little , she was a nightmare, thankfully she's grown out of it
> 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Rich, he's freaking adorable!

I was very relieved as well. However, I've had a kidney transplant, I race cars and I have had a transmission failure and hit the wall at almost 100mph (started spinning at 100mph), I have a high stress job in finance, etc. I have learned to stay calm in high stress and risky situations. He was also surprisingly cooperative. It worked out. It will also NOT happen again  :Smile: . Not in this tank, and definitely not is his new Boaphile. 

Young boas can be sneaky and annoying little suckers!

Thank you, as always, for the comments.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-08-2018)

----------


## dakski

A few more photos and a video I uploaded today. He's really so chill and calm, especially for a yearling, who hasn't been handled much. He's going to be a total sweetheart, just like Behira, if not even more chill (if that's possible), once he has a year plus of gentle handling and building trust under his belt. 

I can't wait to see his food response though. I bet it's pretty epic, just like his sister, Behira, who is also a total sweetie. We will see on Tuesday. Give him time to settle in and that's when everyone else is getting fed in the next week (usually Sunday, but work messed things up this week). 

*Video Link of the calm boy. I love how he keeps checking out the phone - "Oh, What's This? I've never seen this before! Can I taste it? I'm gonna taste it!"
*
https://streamable.com/41c7n


*BOA-BALL!*

[IMG][/IMG]

*Dad, how do you like my Rad, I mean Red Tail?*

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

*Feliz tonight: "**Hides? Hides? We don't need no stinking hides!

Brave boy! True Boa!

*[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I might have to quit following this thread...you're making me want one of these!  Shame on you!  Bad dakski, BAD!

----------

_dakski_ (11-08-2018),_Dianne_ (11-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Why is the John Lennon song Beautiful Boy playing in my head right now? I haven't thought of that song in bleems.  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-09-2018),_dakski_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Perfect theme song for Feliz!   :Good Job:

----------


## Dianne

> I might have to quit following this thread...you're making me want one of these!  Shame on you!  Bad dakski, BAD!


I believe we recently had another member who advised that we were terrible enablers.  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Why is the John Lennon song Beautiful Boy playing in my head right now? I haven't thought of that song in bleems.


Yep, he sure is a purdy Boa! His skin does look a little loose when he curls up a bit and his belly looks like it might be starting to get a little pink. Barely, but he might be shedding in the near-term. I am scared. How much more striking looking and more vibrant can he be? The contrast has got to be incredible after shed! I cannot wait!




> I might have to quit following this thread...you're making me want one of these!  Shame on you!  Bad dakski, BAD!


What? Me? Making you want a Venezuelan True Red Tail/BCC like Feliz? Why? It's not like he's beautiful, or adorable, or totally sweet, or anything like that. Nope, just your typical little noodle. Nothing to see here. I know not what you speak of Bogertophis. Strange, normally we are on the same page. 




> I believe we recently had another member who advised that we were terrible enablers.


Again, no idea what you or Bogertophis are talking about Dianne. Maybe you can PM, or post in more detail here, and explain it better?

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## Dianne

> What? Me? Making you want a Venezuelan True Red Tail/BCC like Feliz? Why? It's not like he's beautiful, or adorable, or totally sweet, or anything like that. Nope, just your typical little noodle. Nothing to see here. I know not what you speak of Bogertophis. Strange, normally we are on the same page. 
> 
> Again, no idea what you or Bogertophis are talking about Dianne. Maybe you can PM, or post in more detail here, and explain it better?


I think it comes down to hes such a pretty boa, and a Bcc, and will stay a more moderate size, and and and....we want one!  :Very Happy:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-09-2018),_dakski_ (11-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## dakski

> I think it comes down to he’s such a pretty boa, and a Bcc, and will stay a more moderate size, and and and....we want one!


Oh, now I get it! 

Those reasons, and his incredibly calm nature, is why I bought him! 

 :ROFL:  :Sarcasm Alert: 

Katie already adores him too. She even took him out on her own. Last time he was out, she said, "I love him." He loves her too, as do I. Made me very happy. He's really a cute, beautiful, outgoing, but calm and sweet, little noodle!

Well, if you guys are really interested, I'll get you in touch with Tommy at TC Reptile and you can get on the wait list for the next litter. He's really unbelievable, I cannot argue that. 

I am lucky Tommy had him has a holdback and was willing to sell him. I am also lucky Tommy and I hit it off and got to talking reptiles and Boas even though I had gotten Yafe. He just happened to mention Venezuelan BCC's in passing, since I had said I wasn't really looking. However, when I heard "Dwarf," "BCC," and "calm and docile as can be," all in the same sentence........well, I wasn't missing that. NO WAY, NO HOW! Tommy, you said what? Dwarf BCC with a calm demeanor and you have one left? Check, please! Box that bad boy up!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great little video Dave, he seems so confident and relaxed saying you just got him.love it when they they inquisative like that.
Really Glady Katy likes him too.
 what's not too hey, he's just so nice

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## dakski

Getting dry in the basement, but I have been misting Feliz's tank 1X a day to keep humidity over 60%. His water bowl is evaporating pretty quick too. This will not be an issue when his Boaphile comes, but I have to do what I have to do now. 

I went in tonight to change his water bowl and mist. I took him out for a minute, sprayed the tank, took a quick video and a few pictures, and back he went. I still say, "WOW," every time I see him! Only been a couple of times now though; been leaving him alone to settle in.  

I am attempting to feed on Tuesday night. I'll report. 

He's really calm. A tiny bit hesitant when first picked up. Not defensive or anything, but you can tell from his body language, he's thinking, "I think I am okay, but, not 100% sure." 1 minute later, he's exploring and seemingly happy, calm, and curious. Cool little guy. With time, and continued gentle handling, I am sure he will become more like Behira. Once out of food mode, she's like, "oh, okay, play time!" No minute delay for her anymore. She's ready to rock and roll right away. 

I still cannot believe, given his limited handling, and his size and age, how incredibly calm, AND, curious he is. He's going to rock as a bigger boa. 

*​Here's a little video if me and Feliz having a quick bonding time (he loves the iphone - always want to check it out): https://streamable.com/k2s2f
*
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-10-2018),_Dianne_ (11-11-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I know I "said" I wasn't gonna look any more, but I lied... :Very Happy:   he's adorable!

----------


## dakski

> I know I "said" I wasn't gonna look any more, but I lied...  he's adorable!


LOL! Beyond adorable. 

If it makes you feel any better, I never believed you when you said that you, "wasn't gonna look any more."

----------


## ckuhn003

Hes such a good looking Boa! Those colors are just so vibrant and he seems so docile in the video. I think you struck gold with him.

----------

_dakski_ (11-11-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Hes such a good looking Boa! Those colors are just so vibrant and he seems so docile in the video. I think you struck gold with him.


I totally agree. I looker and a lover! What more could I ask?

----------


## dakski

I offered Feliz food tonight (he arrived one week ago and it was feeding night for everyone else except Figment and Yafe, who is not quite ready to eat yet). He had been eating stunned mice with the breeder and never frozen/thawed (F/T). However, he's a boa, and I've easily switched young BP's from live (running around the tank live), so I really wasn't worried at all. 

Well, he happily ate a F/T mouse hopper. No issues going to F/T whatsoever. 

Kind of funny actually. I shook the mouse in front of his hide for a bit, but he prefers the spot on the hide further from the door. After shaking for a minute, I decided to put the hopper down with its head in the doorway and see if he came to investigate. I figured, if he did, I could pick it up and shake and get him to strike. 

Well, that was not necessary. 2 minutes later, he stuck his head out sniffing, nudging, and tasting the mouse. One minute later, it was in his mouth. Goofball grabbed it by the middle though and after about 5 minutes of gnawing on it, he bent the head under on the floor of the tank and swallowed the head with the midsection! Good thing it was a rather small meal for him (10G - I think he could eat a 12-14G weaned mouse pretty easy, but I'll keep it hoppers for at least the first few feedings). Once the head and neck/midsection area was down, the rest was smooth sailing.

I should add that he looks like he might be starting to go into "blue" as well. Difficult to tell with limited light (I feed with tank lights out and minimal room light - just enough to see the snakes and not get bit  :Smile: ).  I think he's going to be a great eater. 

Picture below of last bit of hopper going down.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-14-2018),_Dianne_ (11-14-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

So glad he had switched fine,as you say he's a boa and normally are pigs

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## dakski

> So glad he had switched fine,as you say he's a boa and normally are pigs
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


When it comes to snakes and eating, I'll take a pig any day of the week and twice on Sunday!

In all seriousness, I had zero worries. However, I wasn't sure it would be that easy.  :Smile:

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-14-2018),_RickyNY_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

> I offered Feliz food tonight (he arrived one week ago...)


Congrats on his first feeding. Is always a relief when they first eat under our care.
You know, I just realized that you got Feliz the same day I got Kenny.  :Very Happy:  I will always remember that dakski. So don't be surprised when you get a PM from me on his first year anniversary with you; and you'll be like "how did Ricky remembered the day?"  :ROFL:

----------

_dakski_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## cletus

Very nice!!   Congrats!

----------


## dakski

> Congrats on his first feeding. Is always a relief when they first eat under our care.
> You know, I just realized that you got Feliz the same day I got Kenny.  I will always remember that dakski. So don't be surprised when you get a PM from me on his first year anniversary with you; and you'll be like "how did Ricky remembered the day?"


I wasn't too worried. He's a boa after all. However, he had never eaten F/T, only stunned, and he's new, etc, so I'd be lying if I didn't say I was happy as a pig in crap when he ate that F/T mouse without even striking!

I posted on Kenny's thread that we got them the same day. Pretty cool man. They are practically brothers now  :Smile: . 




> Very nice!!   Congrats!


Thank you cletus. He rocks. Amazing animal. Couldn't be happier.

----------


## dakski

Took Feliz out for a couple of minutes today and he's fully digested (not surprised as the meal was small for him and he's been in the warm hide). Two pictures below of me holding him that Katie took. He's such a sweet guy, but also, getting brave and showing that Boa curiosity.  

When I put him back, I showed him his water bowl and he started drinking. I shut the tank doors and got a good video of him drinking, well, until I slipped and banged the phone against the glass doors and scared him. For what's worth, after I put the phone down he finished drinking and seemed no worse for the wear. I love watching snakes drink; so cute. 

*Video Link of Feliz Drinking (play without audio - I had the hiccup/burbs): https://streamable.com/74xti* 

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-15-2018),caravaggiooo (11-16-2018),_Dianne_ (11-15-2018),Gio (11-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-16-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (11-15-2018),_zina10_ (11-15-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

loved the video! when you spooked him, sOo cute!!! lol

----------

_dakski_ (11-15-2018)

----------


## dakski

> loved the video! when you spooked him, sOo cute!!! lol


I felt really bad! However, it didn't bother him for long and he went right back to drinking!

----------


## Bogertophis

He looked so indignant, lol... :Snake:

----------


## Gio

Great looking boa.

----------

_dakski_ (11-15-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

I love watching them drink too, it's mad how much they drink in one go sometimes.

He looks so great, loved the video he just stared you out when you spooked him ,lol 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-16-2018)

----------


## dakski

> I love watching them drink too, it's mad how much they drink in one go sometimes.
> 
> He looks so great, loved the video he just stared you out when you spooked him ,lol 
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


I had showed him before, but this time, when I showed him the bowl, he was like, "Oasis!"

He drank half the bowl over 4 minutes or so!

I've seen Behira do something similar; act like she's never seen water before. They can really go to town when they are thirsty. 

When I "startled him" he was more like, "This is my house, and I am drinking, what do you want?" than scared I think. The fact that he went right back to drinking seconds later tells me he's feeling pretty good in his (quarantine) tank. 

Speaking of that. I sent the breeder the picture I posted here of him eating. He said he really like the setup and wished all his animals had setups so nice. I laughed and told him that was his quarantine tank! Wait until he sees the Boaphile he will live in for life. 

Honestly, it won't look that much different. Bigger bowl, more hides for now, and ultimately bigger hides, etc. I told him I go for cleanliness and function over aesthetics. The snakes don't care as long as their needs are met. My bragging rights are not on how cool my tanks look, but rather how clean they are, and how happy and adjusted my reptiles are.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-16-2018),_cletus_ (11-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-16-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's what I thought,he just stared at you as if "Excuse me I'm having a drink now be on your way ,while one finishes" really is so cute, 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

I think Feliz is really settled in now. I fed him 5 days ago, a week after he arrived, but a small meal (a 10G hopper). As reported that night, I had dangled, but he didn't come out. So I laid it down in front of his hide and he came out fairly quick, grabbed it, and ate it.  I want to get him on the Sunday schedule with everyone else, so I offered tonight, but a more reasonable meal for him (a 14g hopper).

He had his head sticking out of his warm hide, but when I opened the door to his enclosure, he pulled it back in his house. I dangled the mouse in front of his hide for all of 2 seconds and BAM! Wrap and coil! F/T is a non issue with this guy! He had the mouse down pretty quick and was back in his warm hide. 

Frankly, I couldn't see him in the hide and he struck so hard and fast, it scared me a little bit. I'll take that every day and twice on Sunday though. Love a good food response. I think last week he was still settling in. Not so much anymore. He seems pretty happy and good to go now. 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-18-2018),_Dianne_ (11-19-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Yeah, I think he's a keeper!   :Wink:    GOOD BOY, Feliz!

----------

_dakski_ (11-19-2018)

----------


## FollowTheSun

That is a really neat snake!!

----------


## Bogertophis

> That is a really neat snake!!


If you don't already know, snakes are addicting!   :Wink: 

And yes, boas usually wrap their f/t prey reliably....it's hard to convince a boa to eat "politely"...that's more of a rat snake thing, lol...& not ALL of them!  My c/b Florida 
rat snakes (yellow x gulf hammock) grab food violently, & the largest (the males) are about 7' long.  

The BCI I had for many years, well it was hard to even open her cage to feed her, as she already knew it was coming & was "loaded for bear".  That's why they make 
18-24" feeding tongs (hemostats), you really NEED them.  Feeding a larger boa is not for the faint of heart.   :Cool:

----------

_Dianne_ (11-19-2018)

----------


## Dianne

> The BCI I had for many years, well it was hard to even open her cage to feed her, as she already knew it was coming & was "loaded for bear".  That's why they make 18-24" feeding tongs (hemostats), you really NEED them.  Feeding a larger boa is not for the faint of heart.


Sounds like my Duncan...I use 12 hemastats for the small snakes, but purchased 18 hemastats years ago to use for my Bci.  At 7 long, she is impressive in feed mode.  Even after over 15 years of eating f/t she still strikes and wraps as if it were alive.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-19-2018)

----------


## Dianne

> I think Feliz is really settled in now. I fed him 5 days ago, a week after he arrived, but a small meal (a 10G hopper). As reported that night, I had dangled, but he didn't come out. So I laid it down in front of his hide and he came out fairly quick, grabbed it, and ate it.  I want to get him on the Sunday schedule with everyone else, so I offered tonight, but a more reasonable meal for him (a 14g hopper).
> 
> He had his head sticking out of his warm hide, but when I opened the door to his enclosure, he pulled it back in his house. I dangled the mouse in front of his hide for all of 2 seconds and BAM! Wrap and coil! F/T is a non issue with this guy! He had the mouse down pretty quick and was back in his warm hide. 
> 
> Frankly, I couldn't see him in the hide and he struck so hard and fast, it scared me a little bit. I'll take that every day and twice on Sunday though. Love a good food response. I think last week he was still settling in. Not so much anymore. He seems pretty happy and good to go now.


Glad hes settling in so well.  Boas are such cool pets...and that feeding response!  Definitely different from our bps.  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (11-19-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Glad hes settling in so well.  Boas are such cool pets...and that feeding response!  Definitely different from our bps.


I think that's why snakes are so addicting?  If they were all the same, we could get by with just one, right?  But there's so many personalities & quirks, not to 
mention colors & patterns...

----------

_dakski_ (11-19-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-19-2018)

----------


## Dianne

> I think that's why snakes are so addicting?  If they were all the same, we could get by with just one, right?  But there's so many personalities & quirks, not to mention colors & patterns...


Spoken like the true enablers we are!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dakski

Feliz shed! He was in blue last Tuesday when he ate. I've been pretty much leaving him alone, and letting him settle in, so I wasn't 100% sure on the impending shed, but I was keeping humidity over 70% as opposed to over 60%, just in case. 

He had a perfect, one piece, shed!

He's had two meals now, one shed, and seems settled in great. I am going to start gentle handling sessions a few times a week with him. In the limited handling I have done with him, he's a total sweetheart, but continuing to build trust with him can only help enforce that. 

I got some pictures last night with my iPhone, but plan to get some more with my DSLR and better light ASAP. 

Additionally, my Aunt and Uncle spent the last night with me and Katie on short notice on their way up to Maine to see their son, daughter in-law, and grandkids. My aunt Robin, who I am not sure ever held a snake, held both Feliz and Behira (see pictures in Behira's thread and really loved them) and my Uncle Al, who would not hold Behira, or even touch her, and was a little afraid, ended up holding Feliz. He did great. He was scared at first, but ended up doing well. I had explained "happy tongue" to both of them. Al held Feliz while Katie and Robin went upstairs to feed the dogs. At one point, while I was taking the pictures of him holding Feliz, Al got scared and said, "He's not flicking his tongue!" I explained that was okay, and he was just chilling out. I went over and tapped him and he went back to "happy tongue" and Al was relived.  :Smile: . 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

*My Uncle Al with Feliz*

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-21-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking really great Dave,looked like your uncle had some fun with feliz

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-21-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Looking really great Dave,looked like your uncle had some fun with feliz
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Feliz looks incredible. He is simply stunning. 

Not sure Uncle Al had fun, but he put on a good face  :Smile: .

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-21-2018),_zina10_ (11-21-2018)

----------


## dakski

As promised, post shed Feliz pictures with the DSLR. He didn't particularly want to stay still today in his holding container. However, I got a bonus video with me holding him, and when being held, he's very chill and content. 

He hasn't pooped since day 2, but he had a massive pee that I cleaned today. He weighed in, not completely dry, obviously, at 134G. Today we started gentle bonding/handling. It couldn't have gone better. He's a gem. 

*Video link (I tried to get some of his subtle coloring and some good shots of his tail): https://streamable.com/c80xg

*[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Dianne_ (11-22-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-22-2018),_zina10_ (11-25-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great Dave,glad he's nice and chilled for you.should only get better for you

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-22-2018)

----------


## dakski

Feliz took his third meal with us tonight, a 13g hopper mouse. No more shy Feliz! He was out and about hunting tonight. Mouse went in on tongs, a few seconds later, mouse was wrapped up and coiled by Feliz. I am away tomorrow night, so he got fed, along with everyone else due tomorrow night, tonight, but again, he's eating meals a little smaller than normal for him. I'll bump next Sunday (8 days). I wanted the first three meals to be very manageable. 

Love his demeanor, but I also love his Boa food response. "For me?" BAMMMMM!

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-25-2018),_Dianne_ (11-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-25-2018)

----------


## Dianne

> Love his demeanor, but I also love his Boa food response. "For me?" BAMMMMM!
> [IMG][/IMG]


Boas make such great pets, and you gotta love their food response...nothing picky there.  :Very Happy:   Glad hes doing so well for you.  Hes a handsome little devil.

----------

_dakski_ (11-25-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Hey, you're on a roll tonight!   :Good Job:   Yeah, boas ARE fun to feed!  And so are most rat snakes, & Pituophis...it's just BPs that make you tear your hair out.

----------

_Dianne_ (11-25-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Hey, you're on a roll tonight!    Yeah, boas ARE fun to feed!  And so are most rat snakes, & Pituophis...it's just BPs that make you tear your hair out.


Yeah, 4/4 tonight, all mouse eaters, either for life (Solana and Figment), or for now (Feliz and Yafe). Shayna and Behira are off this week. 

Yeah, sometimes too fun. Last feed I almost got nailed by Behira who decided to sneak her head out and come see what I was up to! All while the rat was two inches from her in the tank on tongs! Figment decided to do the same thing today. Darted half his body out before I had the enclosure door open 20%! Had to entice him back in with the mouse! I'll be keep the hook near by for those two from now on. Figment isn't a big concern, but Behira's curiosity could get ugly!

I've made my peace with Shayna (BP). She knows when she wants food. I don't worry about it anymore. However, I do love the snakes who eat like clockwork (all my other snakes - hopefully Yafe included now).

----------

_Dianne_ (11-25-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really glad feliz is settled nicely and in his proper food routine
Really looking great Dave

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-25-2018)

----------


## dakski

Feliz, wow, what a sweetie. He's chill as can be. I've also been working with him every other day and we've been getting to know one another. We've both been very respectful. The other day, I took him out. He was wrapped up and it was clear he didn't feel like exploring and was a little nervous. We had a little "chat." He said, "Dad, I'm a little nervous. I'll tell you what. If you let me stay wrapped up around your fingers and in your hand like this where I feel nice and safe, I'll stay really calm, and there won't be any hysterics or nipping, or hissing, or anything like that, okay? If I feel like exploring, I will, otherwise, I'll just chill here and feel safe, okay?" I said, "Sure Baby. You do whatever makes you feel comfortable. I want you to learn that I am here to protect you and care for you. I will never hurt you or make you uncomfortable on purpose. I'll let you chill for a minute or two, but if you don't start exploring, I'll call it a day and put you back."

After a few minutes, I put him back and let him be. Today, different snake. He was happy and exploring and calm and curious.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-29-2018),_Dianne_ (11-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-29-2018)

----------


## dakski

Feliz dropped a "butt bomb" and weighed in at 135G. He is just the chillest, calmest, coolest, baby/juvenile snake I've ever met. He's really awesome. 

I got some pictures and video of our longest bonding session yet. He was ready to rock and roll today. He was like, "Dad, let's play!" as soon as I took him out. He was almost disappointed I put him in his holding container while I cleaned his tank first. Then, when I went to put him back, he did the whole BOA CLIMB! thing and kept shooting straight up and over the tank! I finally, and gently, got him back in.  :Smile: . 

*Video of Mr. Calm and Cool: https://streamable.com/nxuv4

Pictures:


*[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Dianne_ (11-29-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-30-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Just watched the video and he so chilled isnt he,love it when they confident  like that ,nice happy tongue whilst exploring 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-30-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Just watched the video and he so chilled isnt he,love it when they confident  like that ,nice happy tongue whilst exploring 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Don't get me wrong Rich, I know Boa's can be pretty chill, especially as they get bigger. Behira, is pretty chill most of the time now, although she has her active moments (they are still quite manageable as she is easily redirected and hardly wild or crazy - like Figment  :Smile: ), but she is literally 9X Feliz's size and more than 2X his age. She's also had over a year of regular and gentle handling with me and quite a bit with the breeder before then. 

Feliz had limited handling with the breeder and is still young and tiny. WOW! According to the breeder, he's been like this since birth! Most of the Venezuelan BCC are. Even over the past week or so of gentle bonding, we've begun building a little trust and he's getting a little braver and confident, but I wouldn't say calmer. He's been chill as can be from day one. 

I have to say that his demeanor has totally blown me away and stolen my heart. As an aside, Solana too. She's so calm and chill and so unlike any young corn snake I've ever handled. I lucked out big time with those two!

As they grow into adults, they are both going to be great snakes and great snakes to show people who are curious and ambivalent about snakes/reptiles. They will both be incredible reptile ambassadors, I can tell already.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (11-30-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's so great, hopefully when yafe is better he will be nice and relaxed too, I agree with the corn thing your very lucky indeed, they normally pretty fast and really don't keep still as you say

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-30-2018)

----------


## dakski

*"Dad. I am learning* *how to Boa. Not so shy now, am I?"*

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]
*
"Pardon me, do you have any Mouse Hoppers by Chance?"

*[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Dianne_ (12-01-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-01-2018)

----------


## dakski

Feliz ate Sunday and came out tonight for some more bonding. I think we both like handling time, but I am not sure he needs more to get him comfortable with it. He's the chillest and calmest snake I have. They are all friendly and Behira, my female Ghost BCI, is about as friendly and outgoing as can be, but Feliz is noticeably less active then her. He's downright compliant.

Anyway, I got some pictures of him with my DSLR in good light and a background that shows of his colors and contrast well. 

He's really stunning, but I'll let you determine that for yourselves. 

Also, a quick video of some tongue flicks and although in and out of focus (iPhone), there a few good shots of his two tone mahogany eyes. Breathtaking, if I do say so myself. 

*Video of his eyes and tongue flicks: https://streamable.com/ympdu

*[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Dianne_ (12-04-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-15-2018),_Reinz_ (12-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-05-2018),_zina10_ (12-05-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Congrats on your gorgeous boy!

----------

_dakski_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Congrats on your gorgeous boy!


Thanks Reinz. Not only is he gorgeous, he is quickly becoming one of my favorite snakes to handle. He's getting up their with Behira. He's curious and brave and inquisitive and calm and chill, etc. However, he is just so incredibly calm and chill. He really is amazingly calm for such a tiny thing. I am blown away with his demeanor. 

I am loving my boas!

----------

_Reinz_ (12-04-2018),_zina10_ (12-05-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

Very neat. Rock on.

----------

_dakski_ (12-04-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking really great Dave, he shows up quite well against the blue check blanket

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

Feliz had his first small/weaned mouse tonight (15G). He was 140G dry this week. 

He a great feeder. He does not hesitate. BAM! 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Dianne_ (12-10-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (12-10-2018),_jmcrook_ (12-10-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-10-2018)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is doing great and weighed in, dry, today at 145G. 

He's looking good and calm as anything. We had a little bonding time this morning. 

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_MR Snakes_ (12-15-2018),_richardhind1972_ (12-15-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Feliz is looking great  Dave . I really love his light gold clean  saddles against the darker brown sections , really great tash too and not noticed his eyelashes and eyebrows till these pics

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-15-2018)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is doing great. He just ate another small mouse on Sunday and dropped another butt bomb last night. 

He's curious, but calm and docile, as ever and seems to enjoy being out and exploring. 

I posted a thread wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and Feliz Navidad with pictures of Feliz. He's looking great. 

https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...19#post2665419

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-25-2018),_zina10_ (12-25-2018)

----------


## dakski

Feliz moved into his life home, a Boaphile 4X2X1', 3 days ago, and slammed a F/T mouse last night. He seems to be doing great in there. 

https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...44#post2667144

He weighed in at 165G before his mouse yesterday.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (12-31-2018)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is loving his Boaphile tank...and always looking for food,  :Smile: .

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-06-2019),_cletus_ (01-06-2019),_Dianne_ (01-06-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## cletus

He's looking good!

----------

_dakski_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's looking great Dave

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-06-2019)

----------


## dakski

On my last order from Perfect Prey, I ordered 1 pack of small mice and two packs of hoppers, not the other way around. 

I didn't want to open the small pack of small mice just for Feliz because he's almost to adult mice or Rat Pups and is eating the same food size as Yafe, who's eating Rat Fuzzy's, and I want to keep them fresh for Solana who's currently on mouse hoppers. I decided to offer him a rat fuzzy tonight. 

WOW! He's never had a rat anything. I thought I might have do some extra wiggling, etc. NO! I shook for a millisecond, he honed in on it, went into strike mode, and was on it and coiled in under two seconds. I've never seen him strike so fast or so hard. He nailed it with such vigor! WOW! He also gobbled it down with no issues! I don't think he's going to have an issue with rats! Not that Boas tend to have an issue with any food item,  :Smile: . 

Anyway, he took it down like a champ and seemed happy as can be. 

Here is a picture of the coil and of the rat fuzzy 1/3 of the way down. Don't mind Figment in the tank below; he just finished an adult mouse himself.

----------

_Dianne_ (01-07-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-07-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's good then, I think the rats smell stronger than the mice even to us so should be even stronger rodent smell to them

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-07-2019)

----------


## dakski

> That's good then, I think the rats smell stronger than the mice even to us so should be even stronger rodent smell to them
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Good point from a Boa perspective. 

Remember though, Rich, I am "new" to Boas. In the world of Pythons, many have difficulty switching from mice to rats as they imprint on one prey item.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (01-07-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is getting bigger, and duller. I think he's going to shed soon. Still, he's a handsome guy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-11-2019),_cletus_ (01-11-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## cletus

Very sharp.  Those saddles are so clean!  How big will he get?

----------

_dakski_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

So cute,I love the freckles under his chin

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Very sharp.  Those saddles are so clean!  How big will he get?


Thanks Cletus. He's a beauty. Was a holdback for color. His brother was a holdback for pattern. Tommy from TC Reptiles could only keep one and decided on pattern. I ended up with Feliz. He's a handsome devil. 

Only 4-5FT, but he will be fairly thick bodied for a snake that size. Females only get 5-6FT, but are even more thick bodied. They truly are dwarf BCC. They are even smaller than BCI's and noticeably at that. 

If you look at the first page of this thread (https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...Dwarf-quot-BCC), you will see a picture of his father at 6 years old in the first post. Not too big at all. Of course, I also have a female BCI who's going to be much bigger than Feliz could ever dream. Having said that, I didn't necessarily want a large BCC, liked his rarity, his temperament, and the Venezuelan Dwarf BCC's are hardier and easier to care for than the other locale BCC's. They are less humidity sensitive and tend not to have regurgitation issues as well. Care wise, much more like a BCI than most locale BCC. 

What's not to love?




> So cute,I love the freckles under his chin
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I know. Freaking adorable!

----------

_cletus_ (01-11-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Feliz is looking great brother!

----------

_dakski_ (01-11-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz downed another Rat Fuzzy tonight!

He's going to shed soon, but that didn't stop him at all. 
*
"Dad? Can I have another one of those rat things?
**
Wait, hold on on second, let me reconnect this jaw thing here.
*
*Okay, all better.* 
*
NOW, can I have another one of those rat things? Yummy!"
*

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-14-2019),_cletus_ (01-14-2019),_Dianne_ (01-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-14-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Looks like he's doing his best "baby bird" imitation?   :ROFL:   "Feeeeeeed Meeeee!"

----------

_dakski_ (01-14-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Love watching them pop there jaws back in, looking great dave 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-14-2019)

----------


## dakski

Guess who shed? Shed again? Feliz shed. Tell a friend!

He's looking darn good if I can say so myself. 

The iphone and the lighting in the basement do not do him justice, and I'll have to get better pictures soon, but in the meantime, looking good young fellow (who weighed in at 180G today after dropping some urine, urates, and a little poop).

----------

_cletus_ (01-21-2019),_Dianne_ (01-26-2019),Gio (01-26-2019),_jmcrook_ (01-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-21-2019)

----------


## dakski

A few pictures of Feliz I took yesterday. He's looking good and being a total sweetie as usual.

----------

_cletus_ (01-26-2019),_Dianne_ (01-26-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-26-2019),Gio (01-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-26-2019)

----------


## Gio

Looking very nice!

----------

_dakski_ (01-26-2019)

----------


## cletus

He's looking sharp dakski!

----------

_dakski_ (01-26-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz the glasses thief!

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-21-2019),_cletus_ (01-31-2019),_Dianne_ (02-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (01-31-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is doing great and looking G-O-O-D. 

He's really a great Boa and loves interacting and being held. 

I too some pictures today and wanted to share.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-21-2019),_cletus_ (02-21-2019),_Dianne_ (02-21-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-21-2019),_jmcrook_ (02-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great dave,looks to be getting some girth too mate.
Looks so chilled out

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> Looking great dave,looks to be getting some girth too mate.
> Looks so chilled out
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Yes and Yes. 

Definitely putting on some weight and girth. He is super chill. Has been since day one, but is even more so now. Very inquisitive and interested in what is going on around him.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Looks like everything you could want in a boa...mellow, curious & handsome.

----------


## dakski

> Looks like everything you could want in a boa...mellow, curious & handsome.


Absolutley. And.......small size.

----------


## Bogertophis

> .... And.......small size.


Yes, especially the smaller size!   :Wink:

----------


## dakski

Katie holding Feliz. He's looking dapper.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-25-2019),_Dianne_ (02-24-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-25-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Feliz is looking nice and bright Dave

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-25-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Feliz is looking nice and bright Dave
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Thanks Rich! He's growing too! He's really started to put on weight since he went to Rat Fuzzy's. 

He could take a rat pup now, but I am feeding weekly still, and am going to wait a bit to move in prey size. No need to rush, especially with a BCC. 

I'll tell you what though, he's got the fastest strike I've ever seen. Last night, I had the rat a few inches to his front/right. His head was at the acrylic door and I had the rat basically next to him. I expected him to turn and strike. NOPE! He struck sideways, grabbed the rat, and did a 90 degree move while wrapping it and ended up in the middle of the tank. This all happened in less than a second. WOW.

He does strike hard and fast, but he also strikes quickly, so there's no waiting and I don't get anxious. Behira sometimes stalks the prey for a minute and then strikes. That makes me crazy! Is she going to strike? When is she going to strike? Quick strikers don't make me anxious at all. 

Alfred Hitchcock said, "The anticipation of the bang is worse than the bang itself."

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-25-2019),_JRLongton_ (02-25-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Katie holding Feliz. He's looking dapper.


Hasn't quite got the "hand-cuff" move down yet...just wait.   :Wink:

----------


## JRLongton

Love the clean pattern and the red, red, tail. Gorgeous creature, and with a disposition like his... looks like you got the perfect pet boa!

Still waiting to hear back from TC Reptile on my anticipated acquisition...

----------

_dakski_ (02-25-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is getting a little too happy to see me. In other words - he thinks food a lot now! Good thing he's hook trained already. Calms right down the second he sees/feels the hook handle. No striking or anything, but I know the look and the movement of a Boa wanting food  :Smile: . 

Once out, as with Behira, he's a total puppy dog. 







*"I can touch the sky, Dad!"*

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-05-2019),_cletus_ (03-07-2019),_Dianne_ (03-05-2019),Gio (03-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-06-2019)

----------


## Gio

What a clean pattern!

Good looking boa!

----------


## dakski

> What a clean pattern!
> 
> Good looking boa!


Thanks Gio. 

He was a holdback for color. Tommy Carpenter (TC Reptile) held him and his brother back (he's the first picture of the thread, with a dog bone in his tail pattern) and could only keep one. I twisted his arm for Feliz. I send him updates and he says, I think semi-jokingly, that he regrets selling him. 

I think it's only Tommy and one other breeder in the USA of True Venezuelan Red Tails, the real dwarf BCC's.

----------


## dakski

Feliz weighed in today at 210G. He's looking dapper and I took some pictures with my DSLR.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (03-07-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-07-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great pics dave , really love his clean saddles, the dslr camera really brings his colours out.
never noticed the sunglasses on his markings before, looks like someone spray  tanned round them so coooool


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-07-2019)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

He's a beautiful boa, love the nice contrast.

----------

_dakski_ (03-07-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-07-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz was a goofball last night. I offered him his first rat pup - 20G - and it barely left a dent. He could eat bigger, but I am growing him slow, or trying too. He's still growing like a weed. 

Anyway, on to the goofball part. He struck, and missed - his first miss. He was apparently frustrated ( :Smile: ). He struck past it, pulled his head back, and was right next to it, grabbed it by the neck, and yanked it off the tongs and coiled. 

Good thing it wasn't alive!

BTW - the spots on my tank doors are not because they are dirty. I mist the tanks for the boas and pythons (and sometimes Solana and Figment if in shed) sometimes, especially in the winter, and found one of the best ways to keep the humidity up in the boaphiles is to mist the door(s). The doors are vented around and the air moves around them and distributes the humidity. This way, I am not getting substrate too wet (and since I use printless newspaper, it dries out fast anyway), but keeping humidity up for a while. 

For the record, the tanks do a great job of keeping humidity over 50% down to 25-30% in the winter here in my dry, heated, basement. However, at least every few days, and in shed, I get it over 60% for the boas and pythons. How far over depends on the species.

----------

_Dianne_ (03-11-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

It's funny how mad they seem to get when they miss it first time, I presume they think they gonna get away if they don't nail.it first time. Which I suppose it would if it was live 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-11-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz and my mom today. He's growing fast. 210G at last check.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-20-2019),_Dianne_ (03-21-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-21-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Mum looks great with feliz, so glad mum enjoys all your critter's

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-21-2019)

----------


## dakski

Spent some quality time with Feliz yesterday. He's very curious, but so gentle. 

He loves to boop noses!


*I am going to boop you! 

*

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great photo mr Dave.his tail looks so great against his light coloured sides 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Great photo mr Dave.his tail looks so great against his light coloured sides 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Thanks Rich. Yeah, he's a stunner. Nature did a good job with him. No morphs here. 

His tail is nuts, but his contrast is off the charts. He's really just an all around beautiful boa. 

He's also looking really sturdy. He's going to be a well built and strong bodied snake.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Yes he is gonna be an even better stunner as adult 
Weird question 
Does your bcc feel different to your bci, my Gomez scales almost feel finer 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> Yes he is gonna be an even better stunner as adult 
> Weird question 
> Does your bcc feel different to your bci, my Gomez scales almost feel finer 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Yes, he feels "softer." However, Behira was 400G when I got her and Feliz is just 210G now. Behira is still soft, but not as much as when she was younger. So, I wouldn't be comparing apples to apples. 

At 1,400G will his body feel softer than Behira's does now? I don't know. Sorry if that isn't helpful.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz had a perfect shed two days ago, left waste this morning, and weighed in at 225G. He also nailed a rat pup tonight. He's doing awesome. 

Here are some iPhone pictures. My DSLR is in the shop  :Sad: .

----------

Bodie (04-02-2019),*Bogertophis* (04-02-2019),_cletus_ (04-02-2019),_Dianne_ (04-02-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-02-2019),fadingdaylight (04-03-2019),Jessibelle (04-02-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-02-2019),_JRLongton_ (04-02-2019),_MarkL1561_ (04-02-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-02-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Dude, he looks awesome! Does he have light and dark phases like some other boas? He's growing well too. I need to weigh my boas again now that I think about it.

----------

_dakski_ (04-03-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Love how golden hes getting dave, definitely filling out


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-03-2019)

----------


## cletus

He's looking good!

----------

_dakski_ (04-03-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Dude, he looks awesome! Does he have light and dark phases like some other boas? He's growing well too. I need to weigh my boas again now that I think about it.


If he has light and dark phases they are not as noticeable as Behira (BCI).

----------


## dakski

Feliz went outside today!!!!!

First time ever!

----------

_Dianne_ (05-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-14-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

His colours are great in the natural sunlight dave, really brings the reds out on his tail 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-14-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is doing great. However, he's begun taking after his older sister, Behira. 

He struck the acrylic door last week, but I was hoping it was a fluke. Today, though, same thing. Starts striking at the key when I turn it in the door. Several strikes before I got the rat in there. He seems fine and devoured the rat. 

I'll advise if I do what I did for Behira - a drape, but I'll see if it continues. 

Man, these Boas are ravenous!

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-06-2019),_Dianne_ (05-05-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Hopefully he will settle down again like behira has 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Hopefully he will settle down again like behira has 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Exactly. He's growing like a weed now. Hopefully, it's a phase.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## JRLongton

> Exactly. He's growing like a weed now. Hopefully, it's a phase.


Right now my male BP is off feed and it is terribly frustrating. He hasn't eaten in two months. A ravenous snake sounds like a good problem to me right now! But grass is always greener, ya know. 

About how big would you say Feliz is now?

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-06-2019),_dakski_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Right now my male BP is off feed and it is terribly frustrating. He hasn't eaten in two months. A ravenous snake sounds like a good problem to me right now! But grass is always greener, ya know. 
> 
> About how big would you say Feliz is now?


Feliz is about 250g now.

----------


## Bogertophis

> Feliz is doing great. However, he's begun taking after his older sister, Behira. 
> 
> He struck the acrylic door last week, but I was hoping it was a fluke. Today, though, same thing. Starts striking at the key when I turn it in the door. Several strikes before I got the rat in there. He seems fine and devoured the rat. 
> 
> I'll advise if I do what I did for Behira - a drape, but I'll see if it continues. 
> 
> Man, these Boas are ravenous!


"Teenagers"!  The same everywhere... :ROFL:   Just can't fill them up.   :Snake:

----------

_dakski_ (05-06-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz weighed in at 270G dry yesterday. I'll post pictures soon, but he's doing great.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-25-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-26-2019),fadingdaylight (05-25-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-25-2019)

----------


## dakski

WOW - Feliz is the most aggressive feeder I have. He's nuts. 

Today, he struck as soon as I offered, and not only did he strike, he grabbed and wrapped in no time. In the process, he ripped the rat pup (F/T) off the tongs and left me holding a big piece of skin (on the tong tips). I was holding the rat by the neck - not an appendage. That's a first for me.

----------

_Dianne_ (05-28-2019),fadingdaylight (05-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-28-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

I've often had bits of skin or fur attached the tongs where they been too fast to release them, glad he's eating so well dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (05-28-2019)

----------


## dakski

> I've often had bits of skin or fur attached the tongs where they been too fast to release them, glad he's eating so well dave 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


LOL. Yeah, it caught me off guard Rich. 

I think I am going to move him up to weaned rats soon. The rat pups are getting a little small for him. I need to be careful though. Nothing too big. He is a BCC and although the Venezuelan BCC are supposedly not prone to regurgitation syndrome and are more like BI, I don't want to risk it.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-28-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> LOL. Yeah, it caught me off guard Rich. 
> 
> I think I am going to move him up to weaned rats soon. The rat pups are getting a little small for him. I need to be careful though. Nothing too big. He is a BCC and although the Venezuelan BCC are supposedly not prone to regurgitation syndrome and are more like BI, I don't want to risk it.


Definitely not worth pushing as you say

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> Definitely not worth pushing as you say
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Agreed and I am still feeding weekly and he is growing like a weed. Maybe wait a bit.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (05-28-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Agreed and I am still feeding weekly and he is growing like a weed. Maybe wait a bit.


Gomez on large weeners every fortnight now but I think I may have to start give him small rats Soon they not filling him he's 2 in June so been nicely grown 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (05-28-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz should shed soon and is looking darker than normal. However, still a handsome guy.

----------

_Dianne_ (06-02-2019),_Ditto_ (06-01-2019),fadingdaylight (06-02-2019),Gio (06-01-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-02-2019)

----------


## Ditto

Wow he's such a stunner! How old is he now?

----------

_dakski_ (06-01-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Wow he's such a stunner! How old is he now?



1 year and 9 months I think. 

I have to check my records. I am pretty sure he was born in September in 2017.

----------

_Ditto_ (06-02-2019)

----------


## Gio

> Feliz should shed soon and is looking darker than normal. However, still a handsome guy.


Very nice looking boa!!!

----------

_dakski_ (06-01-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz shed last night (pictures below). We bonded a little today and I took some pictures. He's looking really good and is still gentle and inquisitive as always. He's really fun to handle. 

When I was feeding everyone else, he came out and begged for food. All this with a clean head and shed peeling off while he begged. He would have eaten for sure. What a goof. 

He's about 275G+ now and when I defrosted food last night, I left the few rat pups I had out. They are no good now.  I plan to give him the smallest weaned rat I have tonight - it's 34G. I think he will be fine, as he's taken a meal that big proportionately before and Venezuelan Dwarf BCC are much less susceptible to regurgitation syndrome than other BCC. They are much more like a BI in this sense.

I want to grow him slow, so I'll probably go back to rat pups soon, at least for a bit. I'll see how he does.

----------

Bodie (06-10-2019),*Bogertophis* (06-11-2019),_Dianne_ (06-10-2019),fadingdaylight (06-10-2019),Gio (06-10-2019),_jmcrook_ (06-11-2019),_Reinz_ (06-10-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-11-2019),squidwardtortellini (06-10-2019)

----------


## Gio

That's a nice looking boa. Very nice!@

----------

_dakski_ (06-10-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Felix is coming along nicely, Beautiful and healthy. Great job Dakski.  :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (06-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-11-2019)

----------


## dakski

> That's a nice looking boa. Very nice!@





> Felix is coming along nicely, Beautiful and healthy. Great job Dakski.





> Looking great dave 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thank you guys! He's a great animal and I cannot thank Tommy Carpenter (his breeder) enough. He's doing a great job with locale animals and Feliz is no exception.

Feliz gobbled down the 34G (small) weaned rat with zero issues. I guess he's bigger around than I thought! Hard to judge and better to be safe than sorry, but eyeing it, and knowing his weight and the weight of the rat, I didn't expect an issue.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-11-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

He looks great man! Kinda like a tiny Peruvian BCC. Also like that half saddle hes got 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> He looks great man! Kinda like a tiny Peruvian BCC. Also like that half saddle hes got 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks jmcrook! I am often drawn to morphs. Although he is selectively bred, mother nature did it right with him!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Thanks jmcrook! I am often drawn to morphs. Although he is selectively bred, mother nature did it right with him!


Agreed there dave, you can't go wrong with a bit of mother nature at its best, pure locality are often as nice as any morph in my opinion 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-11-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Agreed there dave, you can't go wrong with a bit of mother nature at its best, pure locality are often as nice as any morph in my opinion 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I don't have all morphs, Rich. 

Ferry, Ezzy, Toref, and Frank are not morphs either. Of course, very few morphs available for BTS when I got Frank. However, he's amazing and I got him for personality and ease of care, not color. Ferry and Ezzy (Rhacodactylus) don't have morphs either, just locales, but they can both hold their own. Again, was drawn to their uniqueness and natural beauty in that order. Finally, Toref is rare enough as it is (like Feliz), and beautiful, but he's my "challenge" pet. Absolutely my most demanding reptile. I was drawn to his rareness and personality, although sometimes I regret the latter. Again, hoping he chills a little as he grows.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-11-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

I know you don't dave
I know the lizards are all pure locality
I hope toref settles down for you in time as he's absolutely stunning, just love the markings on them 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-11-2019)

----------


## dakski

> I know you don't dave
> I know the lizards are all pure locality
> I hope toref settles down for you in time as he's absolutely stunning, just love the markings on them 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Rich, I was being completely sarcastic. 

No offense taken at all. Hard to show that I wasnt serious in text form. 

My apologies.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-11-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz came out today for some quality time. He's really starting to get some speckling on him. Check out the marking/speckling around his head and neck!

I also got some good pictures of him in his holding container. With an iPhone, but you can still see the stark contrast with his color and pattern.

----------

_Reinz_ (06-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-14-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Love the speckling on him dave, do they  come and go with his light and dark phase or do you  think there more part of his adult colours.
Either way they look great 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-14-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Love the pinched saddles on that boy. I maintain that he looks like a mini Peruvian with redder tail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-14-2019)

----------


## dakski

> Love the speckling on him dave, do they  come and go with his light and dark phase or do you  think there more part of his adult colours.
> Either way they look great 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I think they are more of his adult colors. He doesn't go through light and dark phases that I can see. Or, if he does, they are not dramatic like Behira. 




> Love the pinched saddles on that boy. I maintain that he looks like a mini Peruvian with redder tail 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love his clean look and clear distinction between saddle and non saddle. In person he has a lot of nuance too. Peaches and reddish coloring too. 

JM, like the ones on the top in the below link? I can see that. 

http://www.cuttingedgeherp.com/truer...edboasbcc.html

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-14-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

> JM, like the ones on the top in the below link? I can see that. 
> 
> http://www.cuttingedgeherp.com/truer...edboasbcc.html


And little bit of similarities for sure. Pucallpas just seem a little more golden background color and much tighter pinched saddles. Cleanliness of pattern is very similar to your boy, definitely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-14-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz hit 300G this week and got a 34G weaned rat. He's doing great.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-24-2019),_Dianne_ (07-07-2019),_richardhind1972_ (06-25-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is now 330G empty. 

He's looking good and is such a curious and gentle boy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-06-2019),caravaggiooo (07-13-2019),_Dianne_ (07-07-2019),_Reinz_ (07-07-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-07-2019),squidwardtortellini (07-07-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

He really is so nice dave, love his nice clean saddles 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-07-2019)

----------


## dakski

> He really is so nice dave, love his nice clean saddles 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks Rich, he is a handsome guy. Love his personality the most though. Like Behira, so outgoing and brave. He's really inquisitive and doesn't sit still as well as her, but he's still a breeze to handle (regardless of the fact he's still small).

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-07-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

He looks fantastic Dave! I love the diversity of boas.

----------

_dakski_ (07-07-2019)

----------


## caravaggiooo

I haven't checked in on Feliz for over 7 months and he's looking so good! I really love how clean he is.

----------

_dakski_ (07-28-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz shed last night. He's looking dapper.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-28-2019),Gio (07-28-2019),_jmcrook_ (07-28-2019),_richardhind1972_ (07-29-2019)

----------


## Gio

He looks fantastic!

----------

_dakski_ (07-28-2019),_jmcrook_ (07-28-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Feliz looking great dave, his tail looking nice and bright too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> He looks fantastic!


Thanks Gio. He's a sweetie too. Great Boa all around. 




> Feliz looking great dave, his tail looking nice and bright too
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I know - his tail is really starting to look amazing!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-29-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is about 375G dry now and is eating weaned rats (40g or so) every two weeks. He had been eating pups weekly, but I want to slow his growth a little. He looks solid and unless that changes, he will be on a 2 week feeding interval for a while now. 

He still nails the acrylic doors often hoping for food, but is a total sweetheart when out and the hook training has done wonders.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-19-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Little feliz is looking great dave, he's nice and bright, glad he's still nice and chilled for you

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> Little feliz is looking great dave, he's nice and bright, glad he's still nice and chilled for you
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks Rich!

Yes, nice and chilled, when out of his tank! I think I am going to have to put a drape up for him like I did for Behira. He's got a crazy strong food response and keeps nailing the acrylic. 

Dude has the hardest strike I've ever experienced. Makes Behira look soft  :Smile: . 

All kidding aside, the hook training has worked great and I am not worried about getting nailed. The issue is I do not want him getting hurt. That's the reason I put the drape up for Behira as well. Too bad, they are good display snakes, but the two of them are just "animals" when it comes to wanting food.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-19-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz starts looking for food in the late evening. So, I've been taking him out then (I usually take the snakes out during the day or early evening) and using the hook to let him know that no food is coming. He's totally chill once he realizes no food is on the way and he's a joy to handle. He's strong but gentle, and inquisitive, but calm. 

He's eating a weaned rat every two weeks now and doing great 1 month away from his second birthday (9-25-19). 

Katie took some pictures of me holding him today. He's looking good and sturdy (he's about 400G now). I also got two shots putting him back in his tank.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-25-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-25-2019),Gio (09-04-2019),_jmcrook_ (08-25-2019),_RedRabbit_ (08-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-26-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's progressing so very nicely...handsome colors & all the personality you want in a pet- with some credit going to his snarents of course.   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (08-25-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

He looks awesome Dave! That's a fit and ready 400g champ!

----------

_dakski_ (08-25-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking graat dave, love how golden he is agains his red tail 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-26-2019)

----------


## dakski

> He's progressing so very nicely...handsome colors & all the personality you want in a pet- with some credit going to his snarents of course.


Thanks Bogertophis. I am not sure how much credit Katie and I can take for his personality. He's been a gentle and curious guy from day one. He wasn't handled much at the breeder, but he (Tommy Carpenter) said that his girlfriend will not help with the baby snakes. He does a lot of locale boas and dwarf locale boas. Some, especially, the locales, can be nippy, especially out of the womb. She loves the dwarf Venezuelan BCC's and handles them from day one. They are apparently just super chill animals. They have the insane food response of many boas, but when being handled, they are just lovely. From day one he was like Behira after a few months of acclimation. Not that Behira was every defensive, but she did calm down a bit with handling and trust. Behira has chilled a tiny bit on food response, but Feliz, he's a monster when eating. A few weeks ago he was half in his hide and when struck for the F/T rat (not waiting to come out of the hide), he took it half way across the tank with him. He hits hard!





> He looks awesome Dave! That's a fit and ready 400g champ!


Thank you El-Ziggy. Fit and ready is how I want him. That's why he's eating every two weeks now on weaned rats. He is a BCC after all. Apparently, they are much less prone to regurgitation syndrome than other BCC's, but cannot hurt to spread out the feedings. Fit and firm is good, chunky isn't so good. Having said that, I am super pleased with his growth and progress overall. He's an awesome animal and I love how sharp and colorful he is, with great contrast. He was a holdback for color after all. 




> Looking graat dave, love how golden he is agains his red tail 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thank you Rich. As mentioned above, his contrast blows me away. Behira is my baby, but she's a ghost BI, so contrast is not her thing. She's got rich coloration and an amazing personality, but she isn't colorful and contrasty. I love the difference in patterns and colors between all my animals. 

Shayna (BP): Deep and rich yellows, almost neon. 

Yafe (CP): Contrast of deep yellow and white with some oranges around the head. 

Behira (BI): Rich tans and almost greens, with some pattern, and a ghost on her tail - for the ghost boa she is!

Feliz (BCC): Beautiful contrast and sharp saddles with browns and tans and a beautiful red tail. 

Figment (corn): Purple eyes and light purples and pinks and grey on his body. Did I mention he has purple eyes?

Solana (corn): Red and orange and and so bright. 

So there you have it, reds and oranges, yellow and white, tan and brown and deep red, and greens and tans. I've got the full gamut. 

The lizards have some diversity too, but mostly in the Leopard geckos who have all different colors. The lizards rock mostly because of distinct personalities, but 4/7 are as nature intended, like Feliz. He's my only non-morph snake.

----------

_RedRabbit_ (08-26-2019),_richardhind1972_ (08-26-2019)

----------


## RedRabbit

You're definitely holding Feliz like a proud parent, haha! He's looking fantastic. I like how warm his colors are.

----------

_dakski_ (08-26-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is bulking up (about 400G now) even eating a weaned rat every 2 weeks. He was doing his best impression of Yafe (carpet python) the other day and I grabbed some pics. 

I use the hook handle to let him know that no food is coming. He decided to wrap around it quick and go for a ride.

----------

Gio (09-04-2019),_jmcrook_ (09-04-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-04-2019)

----------


## dakski

I had a friend over and Feliz was striking the acrylic doors hoping for food. I opened the tank, showed him the hook handle and rubbed him a few times with it. He let me pick him up a few seconds later and was a total sweetheart. 

Hook training working wonders. 

My friend's mind was blown. He went from being petrified of him to holding him. He is not afraid of snakes, but did not like Feliz going after the doors.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-05-2019)

----------


## Gio

> Feliz is bulking up (about 400G now) even eating a weaned rat every 2 weeks. He was doing his best impression of Yafe (carpet python) the other day and I grabbed some pics. 
> 
> I use the hook handle to let him know that no food is coming. He decided to wrap around it quick and go for a ride.


What great colors and pattern!
He looks great.

----------

_dakski_ (09-04-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz left some urine today and weighed in at 425G, but is due to leave me something else soon, so probably a little less than that. 

He's such a sweetheart when out, but continues to strike the acrylic doors with movement. Katie and I are making a drape tomorrow for him, similar to what Behira has. I don't want him hurting himself and he does not seem to growing out of this at all. Feeding every other week now probably isn't helping, but it didn't seem to matter when he was fed more frequently. 

In the meantime, I got a few pics and a video of him being sweet and chill with me.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-09-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Feliz left some urine today and weighed in at 425G, but is due to leave me something else soon, so probably a little less than that. 
> 
> He's such a sweetheart when out, but continues to strike the acrylic doors with movement. Katie and I are making a drape tomorrow for him, similar to what Behira has. I don't want him hurting himself and he does not seem to growing out of this at all. Feeding every other week now probably isn't helping, but it didn't seem to matter when he was fed more frequently. 
> 
> In the meantime, I got a few pics and a video of him being sweet and chill with me.


Looking great dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-10-2019)

----------


## dakski

Thanks Rich. 

I think the drape will do a world of good. I wish he could relax when I walk by like he does when I handle him, but it's not like I can explain that to him  :Smile: .

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-10-2019)

----------


## dakski

The drape is up! Katie made the it tonight and we put it up. I walked by his tank several times feeding Ferry this evening and no strikes. YAY!

In the meantime, he's looking good!

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-17-2019),_WrongPython_ (09-18-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's good news then dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-18-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

What a beautiful face he's got!  But that chin...that chin needs a tickle.   :Very Happy: 
So now he's got drapes...what's next?  His own lounge chair?   :ROFL:

----------

_dakski_ (09-18-2019)

----------


## dakski

> That's good news then dave 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks Rich! I agree. I really didn't want him hurting himself. 




> What a beautiful face he's got!  But that chin...that chin needs a tickle.  
> So now he's got drapes...what's next?  His own lounge chair?


LOL! He's pretty chill. Not quite Behira chill, but he will let me rub under his chin. It's the top of his head that he isn't as fond of, but he's okay with it. Behira lets me do both, but she is also much bigger and braver. I'll give Feliz some time and size.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-18-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-18-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz has had the drape up for a few days and is doing great with it. He spends less time looking out and I am finding him curled up in the corner or in a hide more often. When I walk by at night, as expected, no strikes. 

I am very pleased with the results, similar to Behira.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-20-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-20-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

That's great news dave, at least he won't hurt himself this way 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-20-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz had a perfect shed last night and dropped a ton of waste. He weighed in dry today at 405G. 

The drape is working perfectly and I even fed him tonight without him striking at the door. He nailed the rat, per usual, but that's what he's supposed to do!

Here are some fresh shed pictures.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-30-2019),_Kam_ (11-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (09-30-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Feliz looking great dave
I love the fresh colours  on snakes when they have just shed
Really pleased the curtains going it's job dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-30-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Nothing makes ya feel & look better than a new suit of clothes, lol... :Snake:    Nice going, Feliz!

----------

_dakski_ (09-30-2019)

----------


## dakski

Some pics with the good camera

----------

_Kam_ (11-30-2019),_RedRabbit_ (10-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-17-2019)

----------


## RedRabbit

Haha, in that second pic he looks like he's stretching with all his might, tongue and all, to reach those Bounty paper towels!  :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (10-17-2019),_richardhind1972_ (10-18-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz looks like he might shed in the next couple of weeks. He's still a really cool dude. He's approaching 500G (probably about 475G+ right now).

----------

_Dianne_ (11-22-2019),Gio (11-18-2019),_jmcrook_ (11-18-2019),_Kam_ (11-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-18-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great dave, starting to fill out a bit now mate 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-18-2019)

----------


## WrongPython

Feliz is looking good, my friend! His muscle tone looks awesome -- that's a nice square loaf of boa right there.  :Snake:

----------

_dakski_ (11-20-2019)

----------


## dakski

Another perfect shed for Feliz!

He's looking dapper. I skipped his meal last week as he was in blue, but will feed him this week (Sunday).

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-27-2019),_Kam_ (11-30-2019),_richardhind1972_ (11-28-2019)

----------


## Kam

Awesome little noodle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-30-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Feliz is looking fantastic Dave! Very nice critter.

----------

_dakski_ (12-01-2019)

----------


## dakski

Thank you Kam and EL-Ziggy. Feliz is a great guy and definitely a cool animal. 

Got a few more pictures of Feliz post shed.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-02-2019),_Dianne_ (12-13-2019),Gio (01-21-2020),_Kam_ (12-01-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-01-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Thank you Kam and EL-Ziggy. Feliz is a great guy and definitely a cool animal. 
> 
> Got a few more pictures of Feliz post shed.


Great pics dave
Feliz looking great, love his eyes 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-01-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

> Thank you Kam and EL-Ziggy. Feliz is a great guy and definitely a cool animal. 
> 
> Got a few more pictures of Feliz post shed.


Thats a bright looking Boa !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_dakski_ (12-01-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is up to 460G totally dry and doing great. He's really a joy. So handsome, so inquisitive, and so calm.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-08-2020),_Dianne_ (12-13-2019),Gio (01-21-2020),_Kam_ (12-27-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-13-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz loves looking for his next meal. As I've mentioned, I have been taking him out in the evenings more and that means quite a few taps with the hook handle. 

He did not strike at the lock or door today, but was definitely looking for food. Once he realized (thanks to good old hook training) that no food was coming, he was a dream, as always. He's really a great handling guy. Exceptionally strong for almost 500G, but easy enough to work with.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-27-2019),_Kam_ (12-27-2019),_WrongPython_ (12-27-2019)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is doing great. I thought I'd post a few pictures. 

The lighting doesn't do his iridescence justice.

----------

aurum (01-09-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-08-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-09-2020),Gio (01-21-2020),_Kam_ (01-08-2020),mrhoyo (01-09-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-09-2020),_Sauzo_ (01-08-2020),_WrongPython_ (01-08-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Very handsome boa!   :Love:

----------

_dakski_ (01-08-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's looking stunning dave, love how golden he's getting 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-09-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz weighed in dry at 490G yesterday. He's looking good and still eating weaned rats every other week. His body shape is good and I am not looking to rush him. 

I got a few pictures when putting him back. He's a handsome devil and doing great.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (01-21-2020),Gio (01-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (01-21-2020),_Kam_ (01-21-2020),_richardhind1972_ (01-21-2020),_WrongPython_ (01-21-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

I love how golden he's getting especially against the colour of his tail, getting a nice size too

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-21-2020)

----------


## Gio

He's looking really good.

Beautiful boa constrictor.

----------

_dakski_ (01-21-2020)

----------


## Kam

He is looking awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-21-2020)

----------


## dakski

Got a few pictures of Feliz tonight. 

The Food Response is Strong With This One. Hook training is absolutely necessary with him (I hook train all my boas, and Yafe, the Carpet Python). He's ready to nail anything that moves every time I take the drape off (another must for him - otherwise he just nails the acrylic door half the time with movement). I usually unlock 2/3 of the locks with drape up, pop it off quick, and open and tap before he has a chance to strike. 

Don't get me wrong, he's not vicious by any stretch. He just loves his food. I've had him strike, and then 5 seconds later, 2 taps with the hook, and I can scoop him right up. He's a dream once out and being handled. Behira (Ghost BI) used to be more like this, but has calmed a little bit. Feliz is showing no signs of slowing down at almost 2 1/2 years old. 

Also, if I handle earlier in the day, when he's not in "hunt mode," it's usually 9X easier. He's pretty placid until the evening, when he starts looking for food. 

His colors and contrast are getting so rich and dramatic. He looks good, but this is in bad light with an iPhone camera. He really is starting to "pop."

----------

_Kam_ (02-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-01-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

He really is looking great dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-01-2020)

----------


## dakski

Dry today, Feliz was 495G. He's almost 2 1/2 years old and is putting on size, but slow and steady. He's also male and a dwarf species, so he doesn't have as much to go as my other two boas do. 

He's a handsome guy and really likes to grip hard when out, but not in a mean way, he's just a "gripper." I held an adult Suriname BCC at a Reptile Expo today, and I guess it's a BCC thing. My two BI's are much more gentle when they grip. 

I don't mind it, but he's a sturdy boy. At the same weight, Behira didn't act as strong anyway. 

It's fun having different animals and comparing and contrasting and getting to know their tendencies and personalities. I love them all. I really like that I'll have Feliz (small/medium), Jeff (male BI - medium), and Behira (female BI - medium/large), when it comes to boas anyway. 

Anyway, here are a few pics.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-10-2020),_Kam_ (02-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-10-2020)

----------


## Kam

He is looking great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-10-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's looking so good dave

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-10-2020)

----------


## dakski

Haven't felt well much of the new year, but on days like today, when I feel good, I am making a concerted effort to spend time with the reptiles. I keep up on cleaning, etc. but haven't had as much time for bonding. 

Had Feliz out a bit today and he's a dream. So calm and so handsome.

----------

_Kam_ (02-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-13-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Haven't felt well much of the new year, but on days like today, when I feel good, I am making a concerted effort to spend time with the reptiles. I keep up on cleaning, etc. but haven't had as much time for bonding. 
> 
> Had Feliz out a bit today and he's a dream. So calm and so handsome.


I hope you feel better. I am enamored with his colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## richardhind1972

> Haven't felt well much of the new year, but on days like today, when I feel good, I am making a concerted effort to spend time with the reptiles. I keep up on cleaning, etc. but haven't had as much time for bonding. 
> 
> Had Feliz out a bit today and he's a dream. So calm and so handsome.


He's really looking fantastic dave,I love  how gold he's getting against his red tail.

Starts watching videos of someone called
"Brian Boas"on YouTube. he's done loads of videos of his bcc(bc) collection he's got some stunning locality boas 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-13-2020)

----------


## dakski

Semi-dry today (lots of urine and urate) Feliz weighed in at 545G. He's so muscular and strong and wants to grab everything! It's a chore getting him off my arm now trying to get him back in his tank. He's super chill and friendly but is probably my most aggressive feeder. 

He's also so handsome and his body contrast and white and red contrast on his tail is getting very pronounced.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (02-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-27-2020),_Kam_ (02-28-2020),_richardhind1972_ (02-28-2020),_WrongPython_ (02-27-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's a stunner dave that's for sure 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-28-2020)

----------


## dakski

> He's a stunner dave that's for sure 
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks Rich. 

Pound for pound, so incredibly strong compared to a BI even, and that food response is epic. This past Sunday he hit the top of the door as I opened it hoping for the rat (I keep fingers far away from mouth as it's a 4FT door). He was 1/3 out of the enclosure and I had to lure him back in with the prey. I am waiting for the day he lunges out and I have to feed him on the floor  :Smile: . Good thing he's only a couple feet off the ground  :Smile: . 

A strong food response is good, but at least let me get the food to you buddy!

I am hoping he relaxes a bit with size, as Behira did, and still hits hard, but has a little patience!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (02-28-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz shed today. 

He looks very handsome and I wanted to post.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-08-2020),_cletus_ (03-24-2020),_Kam_ (03-08-2020),mrhoyo (03-09-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-09-2020),_WrongPython_ (03-08-2020)

----------


## Kam

Feliz is just awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-08-2020),mrhoyo (03-09-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's looking great!

----------

_dakski_ (03-08-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is getting bigger and I believe, pound for pound, is the strongest snake I have. 

He's also continuing to get more handsome with every shed. Now, with some size, he's really stunning. Of course, it's difficult to pick up his iridescence in photos, but it's there. 

Here he is with his proud papa.

----------

Bodie (03-24-2020),*Bogertophis* (03-24-2020),_cletus_ (03-24-2020),_Kam_ (03-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-25-2020),_WrongPython_ (03-24-2020)

----------


## Kam

Felix is looking good as always. But I am loving that shirt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-24-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz came out to play today and even at 525G, it wasn't worth trying to get him off the hook. I rubbed him to let him know I was there, as I do normally, but when I pulled the hook away, he came with it. 

He's so darn strong for his size. 

I got a picture, but also a video (a bad one - pardon my camera footage). I find the videos capture his colors really well and you can see what a sweetie he is.

----------

_cletus_ (03-27-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-11-2020),_Kam_ (03-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-27-2020),_WrongPython_ (03-27-2020)

----------


## Kam

Thats it. I just want all of your animals. They are sooooo beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-27-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Thats it. I just want all of your animals. They are sooooo beautiful. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Kam! I appreciate that. 

When things calm down and if you ever visit the NorthEast, you are welcome anytime - to visit with them - not to have sadly.  :Smile:

----------

_Kam_ (03-27-2020)

----------


## Kam

> Thanks Kam! I appreciate that. 
> 
> When things calm down and if you ever visit the NorthEast, you are welcome anytime - to visit with them - not to have sadly.


The visit would be more than enough. Thank you for extending that invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-27-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Feliz came out to play today and even at 525G, it wasn't worth trying to get him off the hook. I rubbed him to let him know I was there, as I do normally, but when I pulled the hook away, he came with it. 
> 
> He's so darn strong for his size. 
> 
> I got a picture, but also a video (a bad one - pardon my camera footage). I find the videos capture his colors really well and you can see what a sweetie he is.


He's looking fantastic dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-27-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

https://youtu.be/IJZMYPslBVI
This looks interesting dave

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-01-2020),_Kam_ (04-01-2020),viper69 (04-17-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

They look amazing as an adult 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kam

That was cool video. Cant lie it peaked my interest in them just a tad but than before.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (04-01-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> That was cool video. Cant lie it peaked my interest in them just a tad but than before.


He has some fantastic locality boas kam

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_Kam_ (04-01-2020)

----------


## Kam

> He has some fantastic locality boas kam
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thats not good because I am not spending money like I normally would since we are on quarantine. I refuse to look further. 

*goes to YouTube*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-01-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-01-2020)

----------


## dakski

Spent some quality time with Feliz today. He's looking good.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-11-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-12-2020),Gio (04-12-2020),_jmcrook_ (04-11-2020),_Kam_ (04-11-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-12-2020),_WrongPython_ (04-12-2020)

----------


## Kam

Every time I see him, I make a mental not to search for Venezuelan boas. Thanks for tonight mental escape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-11-2020)

----------


## ckuhn003

Felizs colors are just so vibrant. Especially compared to both our ghost boas. About how big is he supposed to get?

----------

_dakski_ (04-11-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Feliz’s colors are just so vibrant. Especially compared to both our ghost boas. About how big is he supposed to get?


Being a male Dwarf Venezuelan Red Tail, 4-5FT. Females can get closer to 6FT. He's about 3 1/2 feet now and 2 1/2 years old and weighs 540G or so. I expect him to top out at less than Behira is now (about 1,900G) but be thick bodied - same body type he has now. 

He was a holdback for color, but the starting point was good. They are really beautiful and docile boas (especially for a dwarf boa) from the day they are born. Crazy food response, but that's just normal boa. He's a real sweetie once he knows there is no food coming. 

I am glad I talked Tommy Carpenter into selling him to me.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-26-2020),_ckuhn003_ (04-11-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Man, he looks incredible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-11-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Love how golden he's getting dave

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-12-2020)

----------


## Gio

Very clean!
I think the colors keep getting better.

What an attractive boa!

----------

_dakski_ (04-12-2020)

----------


## dakski

Got a couple close ups of Feliz today and thought I'd share.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-24-2020),_Caitlin_ (04-27-2020),_ckuhn003_ (04-24-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (04-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-24-2020),_WrongPython_ (04-24-2020)

----------


## dakski

Nice Camera Pictures

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-26-2020),_Caitlin_ (04-27-2020),_Kam_ (04-27-2020),_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's looking so good dave

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-26-2020)

----------


## Kam

Handsome little fellow he is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-27-2020)

----------


## dakski

I still need to take outside pics of Feliz, but today he moved into his 6X2' and I didn't want to add stress. 

He seems to like it and spent about an hour exploring before chilling out and relaxing. 

Bad pics, but he has a lot of room in there.

----------

aurum (05-28-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-27-2020),Jboyzboas (05-28-2020),_Kam_ (05-31-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-28-2020),_WrongPython_ (05-27-2020)

----------


## dakski

Bad weather today in CT, so no outdoor pics, but I did take Feliz out for some quality time and to check on him in his new digs. All is well. 

I will get outdoor photos ASAP as well as a weight on him. I was going to do the latter today and completely forgot.

----------

aurum (05-28-2020),_Caitlin_ (05-30-2020),Gio (05-31-2020),_Kam_ (05-31-2020),_Reinz_ (05-28-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (05-28-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-29-2020)

----------


## Reinz

I wonder if hes my favorite of your three Boas?  I cant leave the page, keep going back and checking out those two pics from today.

----------

_dakski_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## dakski

> I wonder if hes my favorite of your three Boas?  I cant leave the page, keep going back and checking out those two pics from today.


Thank you Reinz. He's stunning. Cool guy and a looker too. 

Wait till I post outside pics, hopefully this weekend.

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Looking good Feliz!  :Good Job:  I can't wait to see you outside!

----------

_dakski_ (05-28-2020)

----------


## dakski

It was a little sunny today, but not great. Still, OUTSIDE PICS of Feliz, who now weighs 565G dry.

----------

_Caitlin_ (05-30-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-30-2020),Gio (05-31-2020),Jboyzboas (05-31-2020),_jmcrook_ (05-29-2020),_Kam_ (05-31-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (05-29-2020),_richardhind1972_ (05-30-2020),_RickyNY_ (05-30-2020),_WrongPython_ (05-30-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Pint size pucallpa haha! he looks great dude!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (05-29-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Any outside pics are better than no outside pics (unless it's cold; then inside is better). He's looking fantastic Dave! I love the really rich colors he has from head to tail.  :Good Job:  I think this is one of my favorite threads (although I say that about a lot of them. I think I have this snake addiction really bad :ROFL: ).

----------

_dakski_ (05-30-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's looking fantastic dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (05-30-2020)

----------


## Kam

Feliz is just a handsome fellow! He gets better everyday!!!

----------

_dakski_ (05-31-2020)

----------


## Jboyzboas

Super nice! Loving his tail!

----------

_dakski_ (05-31-2020)

----------


## Gio

> It was a little sunny today, but not great. Still, OUTSIDE PICS of Feliz, who now weighs 565G dry.


Oh my looking sweet. 
Good old outdoor pictures

----------

_dakski_ (06-01-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz seems settled in his 6X2' already. He devoured his F/T weaned rat tonight. He had already figured out doors = food and was waiting for it.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-06-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-01-2020),_Kam_ (06-03-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is about 570G now and has been devouring weaned rats (F/T) for a while now. Another couple of meals and I will move him up to small rats. 

He's looking good and is as gentle as ever. However, he does grip like crazy compared with the two BI's. I never thought about it much until I learned that BC's tend to grip more than BI's. I thought it was just Feliz.  :Smile: .

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-06-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-07-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-06-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-06-2020),_WrongPython_ (06-06-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's really thickening up dave, looks fantastic 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-06-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Looking good dude! I hear you about the BC vice grips hah, Leonard ounce for ounce is easily one of the strongest snakes Ive ever kept.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-06-2020)

----------


## ckuhn003

Looking great Dave! Those colors really pop. He's about the same size as my Phantom who has one more meal of weaned until I move up to smalls. Speaking of grip, there's been times when the blood flow in my hand was almost non existent so I couldn't imagine the grip from a BI.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-06-2020),_dakski_ (06-06-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Feliz you are one stunning boa! Please don't squeeze your dad too hard... he's kinda nice to have around on here  :ROFL:

----------

_dakski_ (06-06-2020)

----------


## Phillydubs

Stunning!!!!

----------

_dakski_ (06-06-2020)

----------


## dakski

Got a few more pics today as I had to clean Feliz's tank. 

Love the richness of the saddles and that tail, wow!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-07-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-07-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-08-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-08-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Hi Feliz! How's your day going my slithery friend?

----------


## dakski

> Hi Feliz! How's your day going my slithery friend?


"Great, Reptile$4Life! I made a mess and Dad cleaned it up and let me stretch out for a bit. I didn't have to do a thing!"

----------

Reptile$ 4 Life (06-07-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-08-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Feliz is looking quite dapper these days Dave. Bring on those small rats! Do you feed other prey types to your critters? I feed mostly rats but I'll toss them a chick or mouse sometimes.

----------

_dakski_ (06-07-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

> "Great, Reptile$4Life! I made a mess and Dad cleaned it up and let me stretch out for a bit. I didn't have to do a thing!"


You have a great dad Feliz! Make sure you thank him for cleaning your cage.

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## richardhind1972

Love how golden he is dave, 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-08-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Feliz is looking quite dapper these days Dave. Bring on those small rats! Do you feed other prey types to your critters? I feed mostly rats but I'll toss them a chick or mouse sometimes.


Thanks EL-Ziggy! Yeah, really loving how Feliz is turning out on all levels. 

He's still packing on the weight, and being a BC, don't want to rush the small rats. He's probably ready, but I'll feed one more weaned rat, and then go to smalls. 

I've never heard anything bad about offering different prey types, except maybe to BP's because they can imprint on a favorite food. In Shayna's (BP) case, she eats F/T rats, so let that be. 

Having said that, nutritionally, mice and rats, I hear, are similar, certainly when adults. What I am potentially interested in doing is offering Yafe (Carpet python) and the boas some kind of bird prey. I imagine the nutritional content of a bird is different than a mouse or rat. Of course, many people feed mice and rats for the long lives of their snakes. 

Long story short, I am potentially interested in mixing things up for some of the snakes.

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

> Having said that, nutritionally, mice and rats, I hear, are similar, certainly when adults. What I am potentially interested in doing is offering Yafe (Carpet python) and the boas some kind of bird prey. I imagine the nutritional content of a bird is different than a mouse or rat. Of course, many people feed mice and rats for the long lives of their snakes.


I believe that birds have a lot less fat.

----------

_dakski_ (06-08-2020)

----------


## Caitlin

Posting in this thread in case Dakski has had inquiries about where to get one of these wonderful Boas. Michael Beach just produced a beautiful litter last night of Rio Bravo pure Venezuelan locale BCCs.

----------

_dakski_ (06-10-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Posting in this thread in case Dakski has had inquiries about where to get one of these wonderful Boas. Michael Beach just produced a beautiful litter last night of Rio Bravo pure Venezuelan locale BCCs.


Thank you for posting this Caitlin! I know Tommy Carpenter, who I got Feliz from at TC Reptile, did not breed his last year. Good to know some are available.

I cannot say enough about how cool these dwarf boas are.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2020)

----------


## dakski

Spent some quality time with Feliz today. Cannot get enough of this guy!

----------

_richardhind1972_ (06-10-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-10-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Love the red of his tail against the gold saddles dave 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-10-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Heck yeah! I've been waiting on the edge of my seat for more pictures. He looks incredible! Love his gold colors and the brick red tail.

----------

_dakski_ (06-10-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz ate his first small rat last night. It was a small, small rat, at about 60G, but he took it down no issues and it's still down. I try to be extra careful with him being a BC, but the Venezuelan Dwarf Red Tails apparently are less prone to regurgitation than other BC's and it was time to move him up.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-16-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-15-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-16-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Good job, Feliz! I bet that was a great size for him actually. Leonard, my Surinam, took down a small that Geoffrey, my royal python, refused a few weeks back and had no issues either. I dont know what it weighed but Leonard is around 500grams or so 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (06-15-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Good job, Feliz! I bet that was a great size for him actually. Leonard, my Surinam, took down a small that Geoffrey, my royal python, refused a few weeks back and had no issues either. I dont know what it weighed but Leonard is around 500grams or so 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to go Leonard! Looking forward to continuing to watch him grow too Jmcrook. 

Yeah, the weaned were getting a little small and his growth was slowing. It was time. I just always go smaller rather then bigger unless I am pretty sure a boa can handle it without issue. 

I wasn't too worried. Frankly, part of it was I wanted to finish off the weaned rats, but that's probably not going to happen  :Sad: . I will have to open a new package when Jeff is off the rat pups. Having said that, he's growing faster than Feliz was at that size. He is of course a BI though and can handle a little faster growth.

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-15-2020)

----------


## dakski

600G dry! WOW! He's doing great and I think he's going to have another growth spurt with the small rats vs. weaned rats.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-25-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-25-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-25-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-25-2020),_WrongPython_ (06-25-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Looking good Feliz! Youre getting so big!

----------

_dakski_ (06-25-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz spent some quality time with Dad today. He's looking a little darker, but doesn't look ready for shed.

----------

Reptile$ 4 Life (07-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-04-2020),_WrongPython_ (07-04-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz shed last night and I got some inside pictures. 

I'll try to get some outside shots soon. 

Either way, he's looking good.

----------

Bodie (07-13-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-14-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-13-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (07-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-14-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Looking good Feliz! I can't wait for outside pictures!

----------

_dakski_ (07-13-2020)

----------


## dakski

Outside pics! Feliz is now 645G dry. Small rats are doing him good.

----------

_ckuhn003_ (07-24-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-24-2020),Gio (07-24-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-24-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (07-26-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-24-2020),_WrongPython_ (07-24-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Outside pics! Feliz is now 645G dry. Small rats are doing him good.


I just love the outdoor pictures.

That boa looks fantastic in the sun!

----------

_dakski_ (07-24-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (08-02-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking fantastic dave.
The sun definitely brings his proper colours out, he has really stunning eyes against his gold colouration 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-24-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

He looks so good outside!

----------

_dakski_ (07-26-2020)

----------


## Igotsmallballs

Beautiful!! Dang it I really need to get a credit card! Wait no I dont!!

----------

_dakski_ (07-26-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is growing and looking darn good!

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-02-2020),_Caitlin_ (08-02-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-02-2020),_WrongPython_ (08-02-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Looking good, but are you sure that's a boa?  He looks like a 'hoop snake' to me... :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (08-03-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is over 700G now! He's doing awesome.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-13-2020),_ckuhn003_ (08-13-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-13-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-14-2020),_WrongPython_ (08-13-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Love his nice clean markings and gorgeous tail mate, looks so healthy 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-14-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Love his nice clean markings and gorgeous tail mate, looks so healthy 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


He FEELS healthy too! Man does this guy like to grip! What strength for a 700G snake!

He's really sturdy. 

Got to love the markings, contrast, and wow, that tail! Remember, he was holdback for color. Tommy Carpenter of TC Reptile had two male holdbacks. Both were equally calm and docile, but Feliz was held for color and the other guy was held because he had a unique pattern (a dog bone on his tail). That tail marking was distinct and made Tommy hold that guy back and I twisted his arm and he sold me Feliz. 

I was really enthusiastic about wanting a calm and docile "dwarf" boa and he caved and sold me Feliz. When I send him pics he says he has some regrets, but he's really happy he is with a good home. 

I put "dwarf" in parenthesis because although small for a BC, the males still get 4 1/2-5ft and females 6FT and they are thick bodied. 

So really, DWARFER!

Either way, I just love Feliz. 

However, he will be handful even at 5FT or so. I've held 6FT Suriname males who grip so I know what to expect, relative to a BI, but wow, it just blows me away how much strength he has even now.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (08-14-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz eats tomorrow and left me a big present this morning. He's now just under 700G, but still on a growth spurt eating small rats.

----------

_Caitlin_ (09-09-2020),dr del (08-22-2020),_Kam_ (08-31-2020),_Reinz_ (08-23-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-22-2020),_WrongPython_ (08-22-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

I love how clean his saddles are dave 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-23-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is starting to look a little dull. I expect a shed soon. 

In the meantime, it took about 10 tries to get him to stay put in his holding container! He can be really difficult with that. Still calm and docile as can be when I hold him, but he does not seem to like that container! Time to move him and Behira into the larger container I guess. Her because of size and him because of fighting me on it all the time  :Smile: .

----------

_Caitlin_ (09-09-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-28-2020),_Kam_ (08-31-2020),_richardhind1972_ (08-29-2020),_WrongPython_ (08-29-2020)

----------


## Kam

Feliz is looking wonderful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-31-2020)

----------


## dakski

Freshly shed Feliz! He's looking awesome, if I can say so myself.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-09-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-10-2020),_jmcrook_ (09-09-2020),_Kam_ (09-09-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-09-2020),_WrongPython_ (09-09-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Yes really does dave

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-09-2020)

----------


## Kam

He is looking amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-10-2020)

----------


## dakski

Katie got some pics of Feliz on my arm tonight. He's looking good and growing nicely.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-19-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Totally handsome snake...nice colors & good proportions.   :Snake:

----------

_dakski_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Totally handsome snake...nice colors & good proportions.


Thank you Bogertophis. He's just a great snake all around. 

He does really enjoy squeezing though. I know, I know, he's a Boa CONSTRICTOR, but still, he likes squeezing me and Katie a lot too! Not too hard but he's a strong and grippy boy. More like Suriname I've held than my two BI's. Still, he's not too rough with us and we show him the same respect and it works well.

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking great dave 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## Hmoore1984

Man hes looking sharp. Keep the updates rolling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-20-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is doing great, sorry I haven't posted on him in a bit. He's still devouring small rats every two weeks and growing, but at a nice pace, not too fast. 

Still a dream to handle but likes to squeeze!!!!!! Makes putting him back difficult as never wants to let go of my hand, arm, finger, etc. I am also going to start using a bigger holding container for him (the one I use for Behira now out of necessity) as he doesn't like going in the smaller one now. He just darts out before I can close it.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (10-23-2020),_GoingPostal_ (10-18-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-18-2020),_Kam_ (10-18-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (10-18-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-19-2020),_WrongPython_ (10-19-2020)

----------


## Kam

He looks better and better every time I see him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-18-2020)

----------


## GoingPostal

It's kind of amazing feeling those muscles work isn't it?  Certainly stronger than people would guess looking at them.  Love his golden tones btw.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-18-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Leonard my Suriname is super grabby too but Mirabelle isnt half as much. 
Feliz is looking stellar, dude! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-18-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Looking good! I love his colors!

----------

_dakski_ (10-18-2020)

----------


## dakski

> It's kind of amazing feeling those muscles work isn't it?  Certainly stronger than people would guess looking at them.  Love his golden tones btw.  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Leonard my Suriname is super grabby too but Mirabelle isn’t half as much. 
> Feliz is looking stellar, dude! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GoingPostal and jmcrook, pound for pound he's the grippiest snake I have, if not the strongest. 

Behira is stronger, but she's also 3X his size. Jeff is somewhere in between the two when I go to put him back, in terms of clinginess, but when handling, no one grips like Feliz. He's not aggressive at all, but darn, he has a good grip.

I love the different personalities and tendencies that all my boas show.  




> Looking good! I love his colors!


Thank you. Yeah, in person, he literally glows like a hi-liter. 




> He looks better and better every time I see him. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Kam. He's getting some size to him and the color is just more pronounced. He's also continuing to freckle up, which is really cool to see.

----------

_GoingPostal_ (10-19-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-18-2020),_Kam_ (10-18-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Looking awsome dave,
His gold really is  kicking in and he  looks stunning
I've got some grippers, so hard to Peel them off trying to put them back

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-19-2020)

----------


## dakski

> Looking awsome dave,
> His gold really is  kicking in and he  looks stunning
> I've got some grippers, so hard to Peel them off trying to put them back
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


Thank you, Rich. I really do like the gold coming in, and who doesn't love a deep red tail? He's definitely a looker. 

I am sure you have some grippers with the size and variety in your collection (I say while drooling). Do you notice the BC do it more than the BI's or it just depends on the snake? I've heard BC's tend to be more "grippy." 

It's funny too, Feliz is only about 700+ Grams now. When he's at size, it will be even more fun to try to peel him off! Again, so strong for his size.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (10-19-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz weighed in dry today at 740G. He's growing nicely. 

I watched a few episodes of Brian's Boas where he showed off some of his Venezuelan Dwarf BC's. The lighting in his videos isn't great, but the content is and it was cool to see some other dwarf BC's about Feliz's age.

----------

_jmcrook_ (10-22-2020),_Kam_ (10-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-23-2020)

----------


## dakski

Got some pics and a video with Feliz today. He's doing great!

Of course, in the video, I call him Frank twice, but he didn't seem to mind. I often call him Frank, and Frank, Feliz. Oh well, good thing reptiles don't understand English and/or aren't too sensitive. 

You can see how calm, but grippy he is in the video. You can also get a better sense of his colors, although I had to use the front camera on the iPhone because I filmed myself and it's not as good as the back cameras.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-02-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-08-2020),_Hmoore1984_ (11-01-2020),_jmcrook_ (10-30-2020),_Kam_ (11-01-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (11-02-2020),_richardhind1972_ (10-30-2020),_WrongPython_ (10-31-2020)

----------


## Kam

Feliz is looking very good sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-01-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

He looks great. It's interesting you brought up the whole snakes knowing the difference with you shaking because of meds and someone shaking out of fear. My python when he is being held by someone who is nervous and shakes a little will generally grip harder and curl up, but when I hold him I can be walking around and he will be trying to climb up face. Not nervous at all. I don't know if this is true but it is almost like they can recognize a person (maybe by scent) and they learn to trust that you won't let them fall no matter what they do.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-02-2020),_dakski_ (11-02-2020),_Kam_ (11-02-2020)

----------


## dakski

> He looks great. It's interesting you brought up the whole snakes knowing the difference with you shaking because of meds and someone shaking out of fear. My python when he is being held by someone who is nervous and shakes a little will generally grip harder and curl up, but when I hold him I can be walking around and he will be trying to climb up face. Not nervous at all. I don't know if this is true but it is almost like they can recognize a person (maybe by scent) and they learn to trust that you won't let them fall no matter what they do.


Thank you. He's a dapper young fellow. 

I do think snakes (can) recognize one person over another by scent, etc. but more often than not feel secure when they are properly supported. People used to snakes and their own individual snakes tend to do a better job supporting them and making them feel safe. 

Feliz, for example, is just as chill with my mom, my niece, etc. holding him as when I do because they know how to properly support him and make him feel safe and like he's not going to fall. 

I think snakes are pretty simple creatures. Feliz might be more "used" to me and recognize my scent even, but he doesn't feel less "safe" when someone else is properly supporting him/holding him.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-02-2020),_Kam_ (11-02-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (11-02-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

> Thank you. He's a dapper young fellow. 
> 
> I do think snakes (can) recognize one person over another by scent, etc. but more often than not feel secure when they are properly supported. People used to snakes and their own individual snakes tend to do a better job supporting them and making them feel safe. 
> 
> Feliz, for example, is just as chill with my mom, my niece, etc. holding him as when I do because they know how to properly support him and make him feel safe and like he's not going to fall. 
> 
> I think snakes are pretty simple creatures. Feliz might be more "used" to me and recognize my scent even, but he doesn't feel less "safe" when someone else is properly supporting him/holding him.


That's true. 

It could be one or the other or a combo of both and the individual personalities of the reptiles make it really hard to nail it down completely.

----------


## Bogertophis

> He looks great. It's interesting you brought up the whole snakes knowing the difference with you shaking because of meds and someone shaking out of fear. My python when he is being held by someone who is nervous and shakes a little will generally grip harder and curl up, but when I hold him I can be walking around and he will be trying to climb up face. Not nervous at all. I don't know if this is true but it is almost like they can recognize a person (maybe by scent) and they learn to trust that you won't let them fall no matter what they do.


Our snakes know us primarily by scent & touch, just as they know each other that way too.  I don't think they care so much if we're shaking:  I've been in some pretty big earthquakes & happened to be holding one right at the moment one hit, & he paid NO attention at all, lol- he still felt completely safe with me.  But it's HOW we hold them, partly how supportive we are, but also by our grip- they don't like being held too tight & that's a very common mistake that people make.  The "right touch" goes a long way whether it's a snake or a date, lol.

----------

_dakski_ (11-02-2020),_Kam_ (11-03-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (11-02-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-02-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz and I both prefer the new holding container (I use it for Behira as well). Feliz was not having the other one and would scoot out before I could close the lid. This one is much bigger and gives me a second to close the top before he darts out. Also, his grip is getting monumentally strong. He's going to be really strong at 2X this size +/-.

----------

bns (11-08-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-08-2020),Gio (11-08-2020),_Hmoore1984_ (11-10-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-07-2020),_Kam_ (11-08-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (11-08-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-07-2020),_WrongPython_ (11-08-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Feliz and I both prefer the new holding container (I use it for Behira as well). Feliz was not having the other one and would scoot out before I could close the lid. This one is much bigger and gives me a second to close the top before he darts out. Also, his grip is getting monumentally strong. He's going to be really strong at 2X this size +/-.


I just love how golden hes getting dave, he looks awsome. can't wait for my South Brazilians to start colouring up

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-07-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-07-2020)

----------


## bns

These guys have a great yellowish tone and that one displays it well. Good body shape on that boa.  :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (11-08-2020),Gio (11-08-2020),_jmcrook_ (11-08-2020)

----------


## Gio

I like diversity in boas. There are still some unique locality animals out there.

You have a beauty!

----------

_dakski_ (11-08-2020),_Kam_ (11-08-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz shed yesterday. Here are some fresh shed pics.

----------

_jmcrook_ (11-28-2020),_Kam_ (11-28-2020),_richardhind1972_ (11-29-2020),_WrongPython_ (11-29-2020)

----------


## Kam

I swear he gets better with every shed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-28-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

His gold is looking awsome Dave, especially against that stunning red tail 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (11-29-2020)

----------


## dakski

"Golden Boy" let me take some good pics today. He's looking dapper and aside from gripping me like crazy, is very chill. '

----------

_jmcrook_ (12-04-2020),_Kam_ (12-04-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-04-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's just getting better and better Mr dave
He's stunning 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-04-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

He looks so good!

----------

_dakski_ (12-04-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is doing great. Having said that, he dropped a BOMB the other day and managed to get it everywhere! He slithered through it, got it under the paper, etc. I've never seen a mess like that! It took me longer to clean up his mess than the other 3 tanks I had to clean that day. I have spared you all pics, but it was colubrid style with boa mass. 

Anyway, I had Feliz out again for some pics. He continues to impress with both looks and temperament.

----------

_GoingPostal_ (12-28-2020),_jmcrook_ (12-28-2020),_Kam_ (12-28-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (12-29-2020),_richardhind1972_ (12-28-2020),_WrongPython_ (12-28-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Hes looking  awsome dave, love how gold he is now, his tail looking awsome too

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-28-2020)

----------


## Kam

Felix...he is just amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-28-2020)

----------


## dakski

Feliz! He's doing great.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-05-2021),Gio (02-06-2021),_jmcrook_ (02-06-2021),_Kam_ (02-05-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-05-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-05-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-05-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's such a fantastic colour now dave, 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## Kam

> He's such a fantastic colour now dave, 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk


I have to agree, his color is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

And he looks great in blue & red too!   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## dakski

> And he looks great in blue & red too!


LOL. Like everyone else in this family, we "Bleed Blue". GO NY GIANTS! There's always next year.

Katie made that blanket for me the first Holiday Season we spent together (2016). Much to her father's chagrin (he's a NE Patriots fan).

----------


## Gio

> Feliz! He's doing great.


WOW,

That's a pot of GOLD right there.

What beautiful coloring.

----------

_dakski_ (02-06-2021)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is now 830G dry. He's doing great and is still such a docile boy. 

He's still eating small rats every other week. He's almost 3 1/2 years old.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-20-2021),_Kam_ (02-20-2021),_nikkubus_ (02-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2021),_WrongPython_ (02-20-2021)

----------


## Kam

And he is looking great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-20-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Such an awsome colour Dave.
He's looking great 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-21-2021)

----------


## dakski

> And he is looking great. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





> Such an awsome colour Dave.
> He's looking great 
> 
> Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk



Thank you both! The camera seems to accentuate his golden color, but lessen his iridescence, if that makes sense. Either way, a gorgeous guy. 

I can't get over how "clean" he looks and I love his tail. I thought his tail would his best feature, but it's hard to decide, he's really a great looking snake all around.

----------

_Kam_ (02-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (02-21-2021)

----------


## dakski

Feliz shed yesterday. Here are some pics in not so great light and with the iPhone.

----------

aurum (03-14-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-25-2021),_Caitlin_ (03-29-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-14-2021),Gio (03-24-2021),_Hmoore1984_ (03-14-2021),_jmcrook_ (03-14-2021),_Kam_ (03-14-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-14-2021),_Spicey_ (03-14-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-14-2021)

----------


## Hmoore1984

> Feliz shed yesterday. Here are some pics in not so great light and with the iPhone.


Love the coloring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-14-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Feliz the Golden One! Looking great brother Dave!

----------

_dakski_ (03-14-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's looking awsome Dave. 
I love how golden he is now stunning 


Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-14-2021)

----------


## Kam

The golden child 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-25-2021),_dakski_ (03-14-2021)

----------


## dakski

My mom with Feliz today.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-24-2021),Gio (03-24-2021),_Hugsplox_ (03-24-2021),_Kam_ (03-24-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-24-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-23-2021)

----------


## Kam

Her smile!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-24-2021)

----------


## Gio

Way to go Mom!

What's the selection on the back shelf?

It looks good.

Boa looks even better though.

----------

_dakski_ (03-25-2021)

----------


## dakski

> Her smile!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, my Mom has come a long way! She used to be afraid of snakes and now look at her!




> Way to go Mom!
> 
> What's the selection on the back shelf?
> 
> It looks good.
> 
> Boa looks even better though.


LOL. Thanks Gio. 

Mostly aged stouts, but a few barley wines and english style aged ales. 

I collect whiskey (all different kinds) and also have a collection of Cognacs, Tequilas, and Rums. I am generally not a big beer guy, but I love aging certain beers and then drinking them years later.

----------

_jmcrook_ (03-28-2021),_Kam_ (03-25-2021)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is doing great. He's about 855G now and growing. He's a great guy, but super strong for his size and grippy!

Here are a few pictures.

----------

_Kam_ (03-29-2021),_RedRabbit_ (03-29-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-28-2021),_WrongPython_ (03-28-2021)

----------


## Kam

His color gets me every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-29-2021)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is 875G dry now and looking great.

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-11-2021),Gio (04-11-2021),_jmcrook_ (04-11-2021),_Kam_ (04-11-2021),_richardhind1972_ (04-11-2021),_WrongPython_ (04-11-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Whatever you're doing, keep it up!   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (04-11-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Feliz looking awsome Mr dave

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (04-11-2021)

----------


## Gio

Golden!

----------

_dakski_ (04-11-2021)

----------


## dakski

Looking good Feliz!

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-09-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-20-2021),_jmcrook_ (06-09-2021),_Kam_ (06-21-2021),_RedRabbit_ (07-18-2021),_richardhind1972_ (06-09-2021),_WrongPython_ (06-09-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

His healthy glow is amazing!   :Good Job:

----------

_dakski_ (06-09-2021)

----------


## RedRabbit

Feliz, handsome as always! That last photo with the blurred tongue flick gave me a chuckle, it almost looks like he's tooting one of those little party blowers.

----------

_dakski_ (07-18-2021)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is looking good!

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-20-2021),_jmcrook_ (07-19-2021),_Kam_ (07-20-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-20-2021),_WrongPython_ (07-20-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Feliz is looking good!


Feliz looking awsome dave, his tail colour is so cool

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-20-2021)

----------


## dakski

Had Feliz out tonight and Katie held him for a bit. He got wrapped around her pony tail which was pretty funny. 

They are both looking pretty good if you ask me.  :Smile: . 

Please pardon the basement. Hoping to have a contractor in soon to do the work and get the basement back up and running. Just got an estimate I need to approve. 

The mess on the floor is us reorganizing all the reptile stuff so we can find a new place for it. It's been in 3 places for a while.

----------

AutumnVanilla (08-22-2021),*Bogertophis* (08-22-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-10-2021),Gio (09-10-2021),_GoingPostal_ (09-03-2021),_richardhind1972_ (08-23-2021),_WrongPython_ (08-22-2021)

----------


## SunshineWalker

Dannng... looking good me.  

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-22-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Nice hair-do!   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (08-22-2021)

----------


## dakski

Feliz just shed. He's 940G dry now and looking awesome.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-02-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-03-2021),Gio (09-10-2021),_richardhind1972_ (09-03-2021),_WrongPython_ (09-03-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Wow, he's getting more colorful too.  None of your snakes are "any the worse for wear" from your home chaos.

----------

_dakski_ (09-03-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Feliz looking awsome Dave 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-03-2021)

----------


## dakski

Feliz spent some time climbing on mom tonight. Both are looking great!

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-10-2021),Gio (09-10-2021),_richardhind1972_ (09-10-2021)

----------


## Gio

> Feliz spent some time climbing on mom tonight. Both are looking great!


Cool little boa!

----------

_dakski_ (09-10-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Brians boas featured his venuzaelen boas this week on his YouTube channel and feliz is outstanding specimen of these bcc dave 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-10-2021)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is doing great. Here are some (not so great) pics of him. One has my hand in the picture for size comparison. 

He's about 1kg now.

----------

AutumnVanilla (09-24-2021),*Bogertophis* (09-24-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-25-2021),_Kam_ (10-11-2021),_richardhind1972_ (09-24-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's looking good!  I love those warm gold & brown tones-   :Love:

----------

_dakski_ (09-24-2021)

----------


## dakski

> He's looking good!  I love those warm gold & brown tones-


I should have named him Carat as in 24 Carrat Gold! Who knew how golden he was going to get though? Not me. All the pics I got of his parents didn't show that well and he was a holdback for color too. So he's the best there is, at least as far as I am concerned. LOL.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-24-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

He's looking awsome dave, his colour and markings are awsome 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-24-2021)

----------


## dakski

Feliz got to stretch out on the couch a little tonight. Then when I went to put him back is his Boaphile 6X2' he decided to goof out and wrap around the center where the two 3X2's join and go back in that way. He looks a little more golden on the iPhone than he does in real life, but his pattern and saddles are represented very well. He's a stunner. Such a sweet guy too. Strong food response. VERY Strong. However, sweetheart when out.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-17-2021),_Caitlin_ (10-18-2021),_EL-Ziggy_ (10-17-2021),_jmcrook_ (10-17-2021),_Kam_ (10-21-2021),_richardhind1972_ (10-18-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

His colour and markings are awsome mate, I love how golden he is against his red tail. 

He's stunning Mr Dave

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-18-2021)

----------


## Kam

I am always enamored by his color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (10-21-2021)

----------


## dakski

Feliz looking good! We spent some time chilling tonight and I grabbed some pics.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-03-2021),_Kam_ (12-03-2021),_richardhind1972_ (12-04-2021),_WrongPython_ (12-04-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's such a beautiful golden color.   :Love:   And he wuvs hugging his daddy's shoulders.   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (12-03-2021)

----------


## Kam

His color has always been amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-03-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

Feliz looking awsome dave 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (12-04-2021)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is going to shed soon. He's really darkening up. 

Otherwise, status quo. He's still growing and is over 1kg now. Not sure by how much at the moment, but he's still a voracious eater and a sweetheart when out.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-16-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-17-2022),_jmcrook_ (01-16-2022),_Kam_ (01-16-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-16-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-16-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...he's still a voracious eater and a sweetheart when out...


What I'd call a perfect snake.  Handsome too.

----------

_dakski_ (01-16-2022)

----------


## dakski

> What I'd call a perfect snake.  Handsome too.



Agreed in general. I still wish he wouldn't strike the acrylic door(s) as soon as he knows it's feeding time. Behira has "calmed down" a little (maybe/most of the time) and Jeff never really did that. 

Having side that,I get the rat in as fast as I can and he never refuses a meal. Also, so far, no damage to his mouth. The worst I had was a young Behira who bent a tooth. It fell out next feeding. 

He really is a great snake though. Handsome, reliable eater (understatement), sturdy, and calm as can be when handled.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-16-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-17-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-16-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Agreed in general. I still wish he wouldn't strike the acrylic door(s) as soon as he knows it's feeding time...


I don't blame you- it's hard to watch a snake do something that has to hurt & could cause injury.  I never had that problem with the BCI I had, because she lived in a very large glass tank with entry from the top- still a challenge as she was ready & aiming, but it was much further to go for a strike & she never hit anything but my incoming rat-loaded long feeding tongs.  There's pro's & cons to everything- with acrylic doors at eye-level, that's a drawback & a challenge- it's almost impossible to sneak up on him.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_dakski_ (01-24-2022)

----------


## dakski

Feliz shed.

----------

Gio (02-12-2022),_Kam_ (02-12-2022),_richardhind1972_ (01-25-2022),_WrongPython_ (01-24-2022)

----------


## richardhind1972

> Feliz shed.


I love how golden feliz  is now
my two South Brazilian should be this golden when there adults they are turning at last 

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (01-26-2022),_Homebody_ (01-26-2022)

----------


## dakski

Feliz bonding with his dad.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-02-2022),Gio (02-12-2022),_Kam_ (02-12-2022),_richardhind1972_ (02-03-2022)

----------


## Kam

Looking great as always. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (02-12-2022)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is now well over 1kg and looking great.

----------

Daniel_Effler (03-06-2022),Gio (03-07-2022),_Kam_ (03-06-2022),_richardhind1972_ (03-06-2022),_WrongPython_ (03-07-2022)

----------


## richardhind1972

Feliz looking awesome mr dave

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-06-2022)

----------


## Kam

Feliz is a handsome fellow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (03-06-2022)

----------


## Gio

> Feliz is now well over 1kg and looking great.


I love the coloring.

This is one of my favorites in your camp.

----------

_dakski_ (03-07-2022)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is looking great. He's really starting to thicken up and still has beautiful color and markings and iridescence.

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-26-2022),*Bogertophis* (04-25-2022),Gio (06-17-2022),_Homebody_ (04-26-2022),_jmcrook_ (04-25-2022),_Kam_ (04-28-2022),_richardhind1972_ (04-26-2022),_WrongPython_ (04-26-2022)

----------


## Kam

Feliz and this post has me looking for one of these beauties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-28-2022),_dakski_ (04-28-2022)

----------


## dakski

> Feliz and this post has me looking for one of these beauties. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only two breeders in the country that I know of that breed the dwarf Venezuelan BC's. I think they alternate years, so that's 1 clutch every year. Awesome animals, but not easy to find. If you are, or anyone else is serious, I can get you in touch with Tommy Carpenter of TC Reptiles, who I got Feliz from. That's assuming he's still breeding them. I haven't kept up with him of late. In the past he's been very receptive to updates on Feliz though.

----------

_Homebody_ (06-08-2022),_Kam_ (06-07-2022)

----------


## dakski

Feliz shed last week and ate two days ago. He's looking awesome. He looks a little darker in these pics then in real life, but not much. The lighting isn't great in that part of the basement. 

He's still on small rats, and will be for a bit longer, but he's well over 1kg now. Haven't weighed him empty in a bit as things have been a little crazy.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-07-2022),_Caitlin_ (06-17-2022),_Homebody_ (06-08-2022),_Kam_ (06-07-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'd say he passed his "pillow test" with flying colors.   :Very Happy:

----------

_dakski_ (06-07-2022)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is looking great and still devouring small rats. His growth has slowed a bit and he turns 5 in September. I think he has some more growing to do and if/when he gets to about 1,200G (he's closer to 1kg now), I will probably offer medium rats but not as often as he's eating small rats. Still undecided here, but I'll see what happens as he grows. He certainly looks fit and I don't want to push with the medium rats. He's eating the small rats every two weeks now, but this past year, with all the basement work, and moving the reptiles around, no one has been on a regular schedule! Now that things have returned to somewhat normal (whatever that means), we will see if he puts on some weight and how quickly eating every two weeks again. 

Here are a few pictures of him going back in his enclosure after I cleaned his water bowl and we spent some time together.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-28-2022),Gio (06-17-2022),_Homebody_ (06-17-2022),_Kam_ (07-01-2022),_richardhind1972_ (06-20-2022)

----------


## dakski

I love Feliz's tail! His pattern and coloring overall are awesome, but that tail, wow.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-19-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-28-2022),_Homebody_ (06-20-2022),_Kam_ (07-01-2022),_richardhind1972_ (06-20-2022),_WrongPython_ (07-03-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

He's gorgeous!  You certainly know how to pick 'em!

----------

_dakski_ (06-19-2022)

----------


## dakski

Like Behira, Feliz hasn't grown much in the past 9 months or so. He's been eating small rats about every 2-3 weeks, but usually closer to 2 weeks, when things haven't been crazy with work on the house/basement/reptile area. 

He is a dwarf boa and 5 years old this September. Having said that, I am considering moving him to medium rats every 3 weeks versus small rats every 2 weeks. Thoughts? I still feel Behira (BI) has some decent growing to do and definitely want to move her up. Feliz I am more on the fence about.

There isn't too much information on Venezuelan Dwarf BC. I was told his dad at 6 years old was about 4 1/2 feet and not to expect Feliz to be more than 5FT +/-. I am beginning to think the breeder was dead on. Feliz is a little over 4FT now and about 1,050G. 

Any thoughts?

----------

_Homebody_ (06-28-2022)

----------


## Gio

> Like Behira, Feliz hasn't grown much in the past 9 months or so. He's been eating small rats about every 2-3 weeks, but usually closer to 2 weeks, when things haven't been crazy with work on the house/basement/reptile area. 
> 
> He is a dwarf boa and 5 years old this September. Having said that, I am considering moving him to medium rats every 3 weeks versus small rats every 2 weeks. Thoughts? I still feel Behira (BI) has some decent growing to do and definitely want to move her up. Feliz I am more on the fence about.
> 
> There isn't too much information on Venezuelan Dwarf BC. I was told his dad at 6 years old was about 4 1/2 feet and not to expect Feliz to be more than 5FT +/-. I am beginning to think the breeder was dead on. Feliz is a little over 4FT now and about 1,050G. 
> 
> Any thoughts?


There is nothing wrong with a bigger prey item. 
Wild type feeding is all about variety and changes in prey size. Bigger and spread out is a decent option, then go smaller again. Keep the system guessing. As long as you are not offering something ridiculous in size, the boa will probably benefit from the change.

You have been at it long enough to know your animals.

Give it a shot and see how things pan out.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-27-2022),_dakski_ (06-27-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-28-2022),_Homebody_ (06-28-2022),_Kam_ (07-01-2022)

----------


## dakski

Thanks Gio (and those who like the post and commented on Behira's). I will try Feliz on Medium Rats starting this week.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-01-2022)

----------


## Kam

> I love Feliz's tail! His pattern and coloring overall are awesome, but that tail, wow.


Im just enamored with his colors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (07-10-2022),Gio (07-26-2022),_GoingPostal_ (07-11-2022)

----------


## dakski

Feliz ate his first medium rat tonight. 

I had to postpone feeding a week because of Alpha, my dog who was very sick.

I'll plan to feed him medium rats every 3 weeks from now. He will be on the same feeding schedule as Behira. Jeff (male BI) is still on small rats and will eat every 2 weeks, as do the 2 pythons and the 2 corn snakes.

----------

_GoingPostal_ (07-11-2022),_Homebody_ (07-11-2022),_richardhind1972_ (07-11-2022)

----------


## dakski

Some pics of Feliz with my mother. She came to visit and I had to clean some tanks, so she was on snake duty.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-15-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-26-2022),Gio (07-26-2022),_Homebody_ (07-16-2022),_Kam_ (07-26-2022),_richardhind1972_ (07-27-2022)

----------


## Kam

Just can't get over his color...it is so striking loud yet still so very subtle and calm. I know that may sound weird.

----------

_dakski_ (07-26-2022)

----------


## Gio

> Im just enamored with his colors. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree,

He's got great coloring and he's holding them with age.

----------

_dakski_ (07-26-2022),_Kam_ (08-02-2022)

----------


## dakski

> Just can't get over his color...it is so striking loud yet still so very subtle and calm. I know that may sound weird.





> I agree,
> 
> He's got great coloring and he's holding them with age.


Thank you!

He was a holdback for color so I am hoping he keeps the great looks as he ages.

----------

Gio (07-27-2022),_Kam_ (08-02-2022)

----------


## dakski

Feliz shed. He's looking dapper. Not great lighting, but he still pops. He seems to hold the colors and pattern well with age, but his iridescence only seems to get better. Hard to get that in pictures though.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-30-2022),_Caitlin_ (07-30-2022),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-30-2022),_Homebody_ (07-30-2022),_Kam_ (08-09-2022),_richardhind1972_ (08-12-2022)

----------


## dakski

Feliz enjoying his second medium rat.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-27-2022),*Bogertophis* (08-02-2022),Gio (09-06-2022),_Homebody_ (08-02-2022),_Kam_ (08-09-2022),_richardhind1972_ (08-12-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Feliz enjoying his second medium rat...


I assume you don't mean 2 in one sitting, but someone might misinterpret.   :Wink:

----------

_dakski_ (08-02-2022)

----------


## dakski

> I assume you don't mean 2 in one sitting, but someone might misinterpret.


Nope 2nd in three weeks and ever.

----------


## dakski

My sister Ally with Feliz.

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-12-2022),Gio (09-06-2022),_Homebody_ (08-12-2022),_Kam_ (08-17-2022),_richardhind1972_ (08-12-2022)

----------


## dakski

Feliz looks fantastic and is really filling out on the medium rats. We had a weird issue tonight though. While climbing around the chair he managed to get his lip caught on the pillow or corner of the chair and then got his bottom teeth over and into his lip. He wasn't thrilled. Katie held him and I used a q-tip to get his mouth open pretty easily. He was very thankful. I then took some chlorhexidine oral solution (I had from when Solana had the mouth injury) and cleaned that side of his mouth. I think he will be fine. 

I wanted to point this out for two reasons. One, crap can happen. I blame myself but he's been on that chair 100's of times, and that's never happened, so probably just a freak thing. Secondly, he stayed calm, I stayed calm, Katie stayed calm, and all is well. People often think that snakes are aggressive, but look at Feliz. He's a total sweetie and very calm. Here he is in pain, and happily lets us help him. No defensiveness, and certainly no aggression. 

Solana was the same way when her mouth was injured and I had to clean it and apply antibiotics daily for a bit. Not crazy about it, but seemed to either understand I was trying to help, or it's not in her nature to be aggressive. Obvisouly, I spend a lot of time with my animals, and we know each other pretty well. However, I think many reptiles are misjudged. 

I'll let everyone know if anything comes of this, but I think he will be fine. 

Anyway, picture time!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-27-2022),*Bogertophis* (08-17-2022),Gio (09-06-2022),_Homebody_ (08-17-2022),_Kam_ (08-17-2022),Kryptic (08-18-2022),_richardhind1972_ (08-17-2022)

----------


## richardhind1972

Feliz looks awsome David
I love his orange tail saddles  against the gold on his body 
glad you managed to get his tooth unstuck with no harm to him or yourselves 

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (08-17-2022)

----------


## Kam

Feliz color never cease to amaze me. And your sister is very comfy with the snakes. She looking like a pro...

----------

_dakski_ (08-17-2022)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is putting on weight eating medium rats. I am not sure how much he has left to grow, but we will see. He definitely looks healthy and is lean and muscular. That's what I care about; body composition and health.

A year ago (September 2021) he was 940G dry. Now he's 1,170G dry. He's only had 3 medium rats, but I think 70G or so is due to those. It seems to have kicked him into a grown spurt.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-27-2022),*Bogertophis* (09-04-2022),_WrongPython_ (09-22-2022)

----------


## Gio

He's looking great.

----------

_dakski_ (09-06-2022)

----------


## dakski

Sorry, no pics today, but Feliz is now 1,200G dry. He's growing nicely on the medium rats every 3 weeks.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-27-2022),*Bogertophis* (09-27-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Sorry, no pics today, but Feliz is now 1,200G dry. He's growing nicely on the medium rats every 3 weeks.


Sounds like a happy camper to me.   :Snake:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (09-27-2022),_dakski_ (09-27-2022)

----------


## Albert Clark

Wow! He really looks amazing! Congrats there d.

----------

_dakski_ (09-27-2022)

----------


## dakski

Growing boy, Feliz! Had a medium rat at the beginning of the week and looks great. He has good proportions and is pretty hefty for about 4-4.5 feet. He's also a pretty sweet guy. Aside from his occasional nailing the doors when expecting food, and his aggressive food strikes on his rats, he's a puppy dog.

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-08-2022),Gio (10-08-2022),_Homebody_ (10-07-2022),_jmcrook_ (10-08-2022),_Kam_ (10-08-2022),_WrongPython_ (10-08-2022)

----------


## Gio

> Growing boy, Feliz! Had a medium rat at the beginning of the week and looks great. He has good proportions and is pretty hefty for about 4-4.5 feet. He's also a pretty sweet guy. Aside from his occasional nailing the doors when expecting food, and his aggressive food strikes on his rats, he's a puppy dog.


Fantastic colors!

I've always enjoyed this one. 

A BCC favorite of mine here.

----------

_dakski_ (10-08-2022),_jmcrook_ (10-08-2022),_Kam_ (10-08-2022)

----------


## dakski

Feliz is doing awesome and looking dapper. 

Here are some pics.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-27-2022),_Homebody_ (11-27-2022),_richardhind1972_ (12-01-2022)

----------


## dakski

Feliz continues to grow. 

He wasn't dry, but he's over 1.4kg now. So he's definitely put on weight since being on the medium rats every 3 weeks vs. the small rats every 2 weeks. 

He's still handsome and friendly. I also think he's maintaining, if not enhancing, his square boa shape. He seems vey happy and healthy to me. That makes me happy too!

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-06-2022),_Homebody_ (12-07-2022)

----------


## dakski

Now I got some good pics of Feliz's tail, but his head is dark! Oh, well. His tail is incredible.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-14-2022),_Homebody_ (12-14-2022)

----------

